# Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2007)

*Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ihr wollt eines von zwei Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäusen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Ihr kennt das  Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP nicht? Genaue Infos gibt es auf der Caseking-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




    * Maße: 266 x 598 x 628 mm (BxHxT, mit Bügel)
    * Material: Aluminium
    * Formfaktor: E-ATX, ATX, m-ATX
    * Lüfter:
      - 1x 120x120x25mm Deckel
      - 1x 120x120x25mm Rückseite
      - 1x 120x120x25mm Red LED am 4in3 HDD Cage
      - 1x 200x200x30mm Seitenteil
    * Laufwerksschächte:
      - 7 x 5.25" / 4x 3,5" (4in3 HDD Cage)
      - 10x 5.25" (Option)
      - 13x 3.5" (Option - 3x 4in3 HDD Cages nötig)
    * Erweiterungsslots: 7
    * Netzteil: Standard ATX PS2 und bis zu 230mm EPS 12V (optional)



*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr das Coolermaster Cosmos S testen wollt. Die Bewerbung ist bis zum 25.03.2008 möglich.


----------



## M. Polle (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmo S bewerben!
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich nur folgendes sagen. Digitale Fotos zu machen liegt in meiner Macht, ich bin der (aktuellen) deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig, wie man aus meinem Thread über das Spider-System entnehmen kann.

Warum ich das Gehäuse testen will?
Nun ja, es ist verdammt chic, hat hammergeile Funktionen und würde endlich mein Billiggehäuse von Thermaltake ersetzen, das nur noch eines kann: Klappern...

MfG M. Polle


----------



## r3z0r (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also, hiermit bewerbe ich mich, um das Gehäuse zu testen.

Kurz zu mir:

Habe seit langem ein Thermaltake Armor in schwarz, mit ihm konnte ich schon sehr viel Erfahrungen sammeln, diverse Mods sind auch dran, Innenraum ist inzwischen auch schon schwarz. 

Da ich momentan aber am überlegen bin, mir ein neues Gehäuse zu gönnen, ist das hier die Ideale Gelegenheit.

Eine Digicam (Panasonic DMC-FX10) ist auch vorhanden. Ich könnte einen Vergleich zwischen Thermaltake Armor und dem Coolermaster Cosmos-S machen, sowie ein Thermaltake Shark von meinem Kumpel mit einbeziehen.


Lieben Gruß und viel Glück an Alle ! 

r3z0r


----------



## tjdg (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi, ich bewerbe mich hiermit auf den Lesertest des Cosmos S da ich keine Lust mehr auf mein 50  "Billig Gehäuse" habe.

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr zum IT-Systemelektroniker und hab somit auch einiges an Erfahrung mit Rechnern und weiß worauf es bei einem guten Gehäuse ankommt.

Gruß

TJDG


----------



## v3rtex (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team.

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Cosmos S Gehäuse.

Zu meiner Person:

Aktuell bin ich 19 Jahre alt, Auszubildender als Elektroniker und beschäftige mich jede freie Minute mit PCs, sei es Hard- oder Software.

Grund meiner Bewerbung ist das Interesse am Coolermaster Cosmos S Gehäuse.
Da die Verarbeitung und das Design von Coolermaster seines Gleichen sucht und (meiner Meinung nach) positiv aus der Masse heraussticht, wäre ich gerne bereit für euch einen Lesertest zu verfassen.

Das zu Verfügung stehende System ist DX10 Ready und somit auch relativ aktuell.

Fotos wären mit einer Sony DSC F828 (8 Megapixel) Spiegelreflexkamera möglich, Knowhow ist ebenfalls in der Familie vorhanden.


Allen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## kingminos (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi
Würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben, fällt zwar vllt leicht in die mündliche Abiturprüfung aber was solls Englisch ist ja nicht schwer.

Die Vorgaben sind eigentlch kein Problem für mich auch wenn ich vllt ein Rechtschreibprogramm verwenden sollte .

Bin 19 und habe nach dem Abitur genugend Zeit .

Zum Gehäuse kann ich sagen, dass ich sowieso vorhatte es mir eines Tages zu kaufen und somit sehr an dem Test interessiert bin.

Schreibstil kann man ja vllt mit dem aus dem Casemod Thread vergleichen.

Schonmal vielen Dank

Simon W.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest für das Cosmos S.

Habe ja schon beim vorherigen Test des "alten" Cosmos mitgewirkt und könnte so sehr gut Vergleiche ziehen. 

Für einen ausführlichen Test stehen mir diverse Systeme zur Verfügung:
mATX, ATX, Intel, AMD, diverse Lüfter, Themperaturmesser, Netzteile, etc.

Festplatten habe ich zu genüge und könnte alles vollbauen um die Temperaturen zu messen.

Ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, da ich seit über 13 Jahren an PCs arbeite/spiele und seit über 5 Jahren mich mit Casemodding beschäftige.

Des weiteren steht mir eine Canon Powershot zur Verfügung, welche auch sehr gute Bilder schießt.

Viel Zeit zum Testen besitze ich auch.

Sollte ich für den Test ausgewählt werden, würde ich das "alte" Cosmos, welches ich im vorherigen Test behalten durfte hier jemandem geben, da sonst viele "unfair" etc. schreien würden 

Würde mich sehr freuen und auch wieder mein Bestes geben, damit die Community einen ansehnlichen, kompetenten und informativen Test bekommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## ReRene (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich denke, dass mein Schreibstiel recht ordentlich ist. Meine Erfahrung mit Gehäusen sollte ausreichen, um das Testobjekt entsprechend ausführlich zu bewerten.
Ich möchte das Gehäuse gerne testen, um auch mal einen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
° bin ich 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
° Jup, hab ich auch. Auch schon leidvolle mit irgend so 'nem Alu-Esel... 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
° Ja. Ich glaub dieser Text dürfte das bestätigen! 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
° Jup. Auch dazu bin ich in der Lage sogar mit 8 Mpix.

Der Rest erübrigt sich ja dann, sonst würde ich hier ja nicht posten.

Da mir das Gehäuse gut gefällt und ich von mir behaupten kann, dass ich einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe möchte ich mich bewerben. Ein weiterer Grund ist dass meine alte Klapperkiste schon ein wenig betagt ist.
Ich gehe davon aus das die Hardware mit eine Rolle spielt, darum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DEDE2005 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja,

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben, das schöne Gehäuse Testen zu dürfen 

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr Mechatroniker und beschäftige mich von klein auf mit PC´s. Sobald es was neues in den Rechner einzubauen gibt, bin ich kaum noch zu halten. 
Ich bin des schreibens mächtig und auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera ist vorhanden.

Warum gerade ich dieses Gehäuse testen sollte? In meinem Zimmer ist es derartig warm, das ich ein Gehäuse brauche welches meine Komponenten auch bei EXTREMEN übertaktungen kühl hält! 

Hier zu meinem Systen, welches in das neue Gehäuse wandern würde.

* Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3 GHz @ Scyth Mugen
Abit Fat1lity FP-IN9 SLI
2x2GB A-Data Technology (PC2-6400) @ 888 Mhz
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB 
*

MfG Dede


----------



## Nelson (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi leute!
habe aktuell das unten genannte system in einem doch schon etwas älteren Chieftec tower. Hab eigentlich ne ganz ordentliche note in Deutsch (das ich keine Gedichte interpretieren kann is ja nich schlimm  ) und ne Digicam is auch vorhanden.
Hab schon einige pc's für Freunde zusammengebaut und da waren Gehäuse in verschiedensten Preisklassen dabei. 
Zeit um nen Bericht zu schreiben, hat man als Schüler ja bekanntlich!


Warum ich das Gehäuse haben will? 

Joa weil mein altes Chieftec Gehäuse langsam in die Jahre kommt und mittlerweile auch kein freier 3,5" Schacht frei ist. Ausserdem überträgt das Gehäuse Vibrationen so stark, dass die platten mit Abstand das Lauteste in meinem silent System sind!

mfg Nelson


----------



## j.mclane (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben, da es bisher noch kein Gehäuse geschafft hat meinen CS 601 Tower zu beerben.
Hab schon diverse Gehäuse ausprobiert, mein PC ist aber am Ende immer wieder "ausgezogen".
Vielleicht würde es ja dieses Edelgehäuse schaffen.

Die Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme, wie Digitalfotos und Scheibe erfülle ich problemlos.

Grüße aus Weiden!

j.mclane


----------



## NeEcHeN (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse!

Ich beherrsche die deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift!

Fotos sollten auch kein Problem sein, (Spiegel Reflex) cam is vorhanden!

mit Gehäusen kenn ich mich sehr gut aus, zur Zeit besitze ich ein Aerocool BTX Gehäuse, was aber auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist!

Da ich mir das Gehäuse gerade vorgestern angeguckt habe und begeistert war, es nur leider zu teuer ist für zwischendurch versuch ich es auf diesem Wege!

In meiner Freizeit Oranisiere ich LAN-Partys und auch Casemodding-Contests von daher wäre das perfekt

Wünsche allen viel Glück!!

Lieben Gruß

Pascal S.


----------



## korfe (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin,moin!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um das Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP Gehäuse testen zu dürfen!

Digitale Foto`s sind für mich kein Problem, meine Rechtsschreibung geht auch in Ordnung!

Ich konnte auch schon Erfahrung mit PC Gehäusen sammeln, da ich diese für meine Freunde aufrüste, umbaue, bzw. komplett neu zusammen stelle!

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Chieftec Midi DX-01BD-U SW voll gedämmt!

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück!

Greetz!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Extreme Forum

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Cosmos S Gehäuse.
Ich bin auch noch knackige 19 Jahre alt und bin in einer Ausbildung zum Anlagenmechaniker für SHK. Außerhalb meiner Arbeitszeit bin ich ständig am PC und im Internet und durchforste viele PC- und Hardwareseite.
Ich bastel sehr gerne an meinem PC. Mein Chieftech Gehäuse auch nicht mehr das neuste und es hat auch schon etliche Gebrauchsspuren, leider ist mein Gehalt sehr bescheiden was die Anschaffung eines neuen Gehäuses sehr erschwert. Deshalb bin ich sehr gerne bereit für euch diesen Lesertest durchzuführen und euch danach ausführlich drüber zu berichten.
Mein aktuelles System ist recht Aktuell http://www.sysprofile.de/id29170

Um Bilder zu machen steht mir eine Canon Eos 350D zur Verfügung

Gruß Ronny


----------



## DeathForce (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S.
Ich habe schon öfter Tests und Artikel für unsere Clanpage und andere Communitys geschrieben.
Ordentliche Kamera ist ebenfalls vorhanden um alles in Bild und vll. auch Film festzuhalten.

Ich werde das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren Testen und alles ordentlich Dokumentieren.

Die Hardware zum Testen wird folgende sein.

*AMD Opteron 165 @ 2,6 GHz (Cooled by ZALMAN CNPS-9500AM2)
ASUS A8N-SLi Premium
2x1Gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR500
ATI Radeon X1950XT (Cooled by ZALMAN VF-900cu)*

mfg DeathForce


----------



## speedy242 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hier ganz offiziell für den Cosmos-S-Gehäuse Test.

Warum gerade ich?

1. Es ist eine 100-prozentige Kompatibilität zu den Test-Voraussetzungen gegeben.

2. Coolermaster ist auf dem Sektor "Gehäuse" unschlagbar.

3. Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse bringt mich um den Schlaf.

4. Ich kann ohne "Basteln" nicht leben. 

Das Gehäuse würde sich bei mir in liebevoller Obhut befinden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos S.
Dies tuhe ich ,da mir mein jetztiges Gehäuse pberhaupt nicht gefällt (Thermaltake Armor in schwarz).

Zu den Regeln:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...



Die Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich bzw. werde ich sie erfüllen wenn ich das Gehäuse zum Lesertest bereitgestellt bekommen würde.

Hoffen wir mal das es klappt 

Ich wünsche aber auch allen Anderen Bewerbern viel Glück!!

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## iamlegend (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für einen Test des neuen Cosmos-Gehäuses.

Die nötige Erfahrung mit dem Schreiben von Testberichten habe ich, da ich seit einigen Jahren als freier Redakteur für einige Foren im Bereich Laptop und -zubehör ein wenig Geld neben dem Abi und jetzt Zivildienst dazu verdiene.
Daher sind natürlich die sprachlichen Voraussetzungen und Kameraausrüstung gegeben.

Seit jüngster Zeit schraube ich an PCs und habe immer die gebrauchten Aldi-PCs meines Vaters aufgemotzt, bis ich mir endlich selbst mal die Teile für einen eigenen PC leisten konnte. Selbst bauen lohnt eben doch (meistens)! 

Aktuell reicht meine Sammlung vom HTPC, Work- und Gaming-PC bis hin zum kleinen Heim-Server und Notebook. Allerdings musste ich hier immer auf ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis achten und kam nie in den Genuss eines solchen Luxus(-Gehäuses).

Wie ihr merkt: Technik ist für mich das Allergrößte und ich würde mich sehr freuen dieses offensichtlich perfekte Gehäuse für die Community zu testen und einigen Usern somit bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen. 

Viele Grüße
Andi


PS:

Aktuelles Gaming-System, das in dem Cosmos-Gehäuse eingesetzt werden würde (vielleicht ist bis dahin ja auch ein Yorkfield drin, wenn sich preislich was tut):

CPU: Conroe E6600 @ 3,0 GHz / 1,175V passiv mit Thermalright SI-128 SE
RAM: 4GB A-Data Vitesta Extreme
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3R
Grafikkarte: nVidia 8800 GTS G92 (700/1700/1000) passiv mit Accelero S1
Festplatten: 2x Samsung F1 HD103UJ in Scythe Quiet Drives
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude
Derzeitiges Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy mit 2 Scythe S-Flex 800 rpm


----------



## m4Tze (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
> ...


Hi, also ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest. Die Teilnahmebedingungen sind bei mir alle gegeben. Denn Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme bin ich, wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann. Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich auch einige, siehe dazu meinen eigenen kleinen Casemod auf SYSProfile. Ausführliche Texte, mit Bildern (bis zu 3072x2304) sind für mich kein Problem, genauso wie die Veröffentlichung des Tests nach der Laufzeit, ist mir eigentlich egal. Aufgrund meiner doch "heißen" Hardware sind Temperatur- und Lautsärketests kein Problem, genauso wenig die wie die überprüfung des "Handlings" des Gehäuses.

mfg 

m4Tze


----------



## Taigao (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich Für den Test des Coolermaster Gehaüses.
Also ich würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ich ausgewählt würde , da ich momentan viel rum teste mit gehaüsen und komponenten.
Werde mir diesen monat noch neue teile besorgen um andere konstelationen austesten zu können .
Habe meinen letzten Bau Dokumentiert mit Fotos usw , da ich mir dachte das mal in diesem forum zu Posten .
Muß nur noch mal schaun wo und wann 8)
Momentan betreibe ich nen phenom 9600 , eine radeon hd 2900xt , 4 GB Geil DDR 2 Speicher , ein Msi K9N neo V3 Borad .
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen das Gehaüse Testen zu dürfen mit diesen und den neuen Teilen die die Tage eintreffen werden 8)
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Euer Taigao


----------



## mathal84 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Abend, 


auch ich versuche mein Glück und bewerbe mich hiermit eines der Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. 


Kurze Zusammenfassung von mir und meiner Erfahrung: 

Jahrgang 1984, nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann bin ich nun seit 4 Jahren fest angestellt als Desktop-Administrator und seit einem Jahr 3. Mann im Servermanagement. 

Privat habe ich vor fast 3 Monaten mein 5. System seit 1999 zusammengebaut und kann daher einen Vergleich mit einem NXZT Nemesis Elite sowie dem Vorgängergehäuse NEON Light 8800 (wem das noch was sagt...) anbieten. 

Hardware die in dem Gehäuse zum Einsatz kommen wird:

E8400 mit Scythe Mugen auf einem Gigabyte ga-p35-ds3r.
4 GB MDT Ram, einer MSI GF 8800 GTS-OC (512).

Netzteil wäre ein bequiet Straight Power 450W.

Diverse Temperaturmessgeräte stehen zur genaueren bzw. zusätzlichen Auslesung der Temperatur an diversen Stellen im Gehäuse ebenfalls zur Verfügung. 


Zum endgültigen Einsatz würde das Gerät für einen Zweitrechner kommen. Inhalt ist ein Gigabyte Ga P-35 DS3L, Intel E4500, 2 GB MDT Dimm, einer MSI NX8800GT-OC sowie einem bequiet Straight Power 450W. 2 Festplatten im Raidverbund geben dem Rechner noch den letzten Schliff. Dieses System kann ebenso als Hardware für einen Test genutzt werden - wenn gewünscht. 

Mir ist klar: keine großen innovativen Unterschiede zur bestehenden Hardware, jedoch ein interessanter Rechner für knappe 500 Euro 


Der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich ebenso mächtig wie ich eine Digitalkamera (Canon IXUS 75) besitze - die Grundvoraussetzungen an Sprache und Technik ist gegeben.

Ich würde mich über einen Zuschlag freuen, andernfalls freue ich mich schon auf die Tests. 

Beste Grüße aus München,

mathal


----------



## Jas0n (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wunderschönen Guten Tag,

meine Hardware sucht ein neues Zuhause. Mein neues System muss derzeit in einem sehr alten ella Tower sein Dasein zubringen weil das Geld fehlte. 

Leider ist der Tower (siehe Pics) mir mal im Winter beim Zurückkommen von einer LAN herunter gefallen (dumme Eisfläche ). Naja ich würde gern das Cosmos S testen. Bilder kann ich machen wie man sieht (die sind schnell Freihand gemacht ohne jegliches "herausputzen"). Schreiben kann ich denke ich auch, bin schließlich Redakteur beim Cologne Gaming Team und wurde schon von readmore umworben (ok die nehmen ja alle )

Mit Hardware setz ich mich eigentlich tagtäglich auseinander und hab mit Gehäusen mehr als genug gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Eigentlich ist mein aktuelles Gehäuse trotz Sturz sehr solide aber die vielen Kratzer machen es leider sehr unanschaubar.

Bitte liebes PCGHX Team gebt meiner armen Hardware ein neues zuhause!

Intel Core2Duo E6750 @3.00Ghz mit Titan Vanessa
Gigabyte P35-DS3 Rev 2.0
2GB MDT 800Mhz DDR2 Ram
Asus EN8800GTX
Samsung SP2504C, Samsung HD501J und Seagate ST3200822A-RK

Dankeschön schonmal


----------



## McFinte (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Test eines der beiden CM Comos S Gehäuse bewerben.
Der deutschen Sprache bin ich mächtig,ich kann Fotos machen,habe Hardware die auch mögliche Temperaturprobleme aufdecken könnte und ich finde das Teil einfach super.
Ich habe im mom ein NZXT Zero,welches zwar leicht modifiziert ist wegen Einbau einer Wasserkühlung. Davor hatte ich noch ein Aerocool und ein Thermaltake. Hatte also schon ein paar Gehäusen und ein wenig Erfahrung somit auch in dem Metier.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt!

Grüße


----------



## Schnezler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hier mit berwerb ich mich auch mal für den Gehäusetest. Ich hab bereits Erfahrungen mit Thermaltake Armor und Sharkoon Rebell9. Falls es bessern sein sollte als der Armorriese, geht das Armor in Rente.
mfg
schnezler


----------



## doceddy (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-E-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester des CoolerMaster-S-Gehäuses. 

Da ich gerade Ferien habe, steht mir jede Menge Zeit zu Verfügung. Aber auch nach den Ferien habe ich kein Problem, mich mit dem Baby auseinander zu setzen, weil ich alle Klausuren hinter mir habe. 
Zur Zeit besuche ich die Oberstufe eines Gymnasiums. Meine Freizeit verbringe ich gern vor und an dem PC. Meistens wird an der Hardware rumgeschraubt. 
Das CoolerMaster-Gehäuse würde viel Arbeit erleichtern, da mein Miditower bald platzt. 
Meine Hardware: E4500 @ 3ghz; 3gb DDR2-800 @ 900mhz; 2 x HD3850 512mb. Die Grafikkarten sollen bald mit Wasser gekühlt werden, somit besteht dringend Platzbedarf.
Digi-Cam, Lust zu schreiben und Spaß am Basteln sind vorhanden. 

Es würde mich sehr freuen das Gehäuse testen zu drüfen.

Gruß
Eddy


----------



## Kennyisback (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

  auch Bewerbe mich hier für das Gehäuse zu testen. Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen als Tester und würde mich freuen dabei zu sein.


----------



## teh kakajwow (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX!

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> Bin ich
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -> Auf jeden Fall
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> Da kann jeder seine Meinung bilden 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> Samsung L730 steht bereit
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme  schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -> Das würde ich sehr gerne machen.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -> Schon klar, kein Problem.
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -> Das ist ja mal optimal 

Also ich, der alte Sammelhase, habe (fast)jede erdenkliche Hardware hier herumliegen, die sich mal in dem Gehäuse breit machen kann. Vom Sockel 940 AMD FX 51 System, das dem Skulltrail von der Größe her übertumpft, bis hin zu Via ITX Mainboards und  mATX AM2 HTPC Hardware, sowie ein Wassergekühltes Crossfire System. 
Mal schauen, ob das Cosmos S zwei Radiatoren schlucken kann. Interessant wäre auch, in wie weit es möglich ist, eine (kleine) Kompressor-Kühlung intern zu installieren. Das Gehäuse müsste auch die aktuelle Hardware, auf dem Weg zu den LANs, optimal schützen und wenn es das nicht schafft, dann kann die alte "Number Nine" das offene Gehäuse als neue Vitrine haben.  Messen müsste sich das Gehäuse an Lian Li, Thermaltake, Silverstone und "Marke-Eigenbau". Für mich ist es höchste Zeit, um mich wieder mit Coolermaster zu beschäftigen. Seit der ATC-Zeit hat mich kein Coolermaster Gehäuse mehr so richtig überzeugt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse testen dürfte.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
kakajwow


----------



## dogy (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Würde mich hiermit auch gerne bewerben. Warum ich den Lesertest durchführen möchte? Zum Einen sicher aufgrund des Gehäuses, welches ziemlich stylisch ist. Ausserdem überlege ich mir schon ne Weile, ob ich Journalismus als Beruf wählen möchte (vorzugsweise bei einem Computertechnik- Magazin). Somit wäre es schon mal ein Anfang, einen Lesertest für PCGH zu schreiben 

Die gestellten Bedingungen stellen kein Problem dar und kann ich erfüllen.


----------



## boice1991 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Thilo

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Wettbewerb bewerben und zwar hatte ich vor in den nächstem 2 Monaten einen neuen PC selber zusammenzustellen. Mich interessieren solche neuen Gadgets sehr, daher lese ich auch jeden Tag die News auf PCGH auf neue Hardware durch. Unter anderem ist mir auch der Cosmos-S auf einer anderen Seite ins Auge gestochen und ich dachte sofort WOW!  Dieses Gehäuse hätte ich mir auch für das neue System ausgesucht.. von daher ist der Wettbewerb nich schlecht .

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Hmmm, naja kaputt wirds schon nicht gehen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Kein Problem, bin Student.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Auch kein Problem, bin in meiner Freizeit Skate- und Snowboardfotograf.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Würde ich gerne machen.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
aaahhhhhh
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wirds auch sicher nicht!! Möcht ich ja behalten!
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester



Viele Grüsse

Marco


----------



## Marty66 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,

mit Begeisterung lese ich, dass ein Coolermaster Cosmos-S Gehäuse getestet werden soll. Ich habe ein Silentmaxx ST-11 Gehäuse, welches leider für meine Hardware zu eng geworden ist. Zu eng? Oder eher zu Warm? Nein, beides. Ich habe mir gerade ein 3Way SLI System mit einem EVGA 780i Board und 3 EVGA 8800GTX gebaut. Ein Intel Q6600, welcher dezent auf 3 GHz übertaktet wurde, versucht gerade den 3 8800er Karten die Hölle heiß zu machen. Schafft er aber nicht ganz. Na auf jeden Fall erzeugen meine Komponenten eine unheimliche Wärme, die es gilt, abzutransportieren. Schafft der Coolermaster Cosmos-S das? Ich wäre neugierig das zu testen. Dann könnte ich auch die Quad CPU höher takten, da mein Towergehäuse zu schmal für einen Thermalright Extreme ist. Detaillierte Fotos mit 6,3 Megapixel mache gerne für den Bericht. Würde mich riesig auf ein Nachricht von Euch freuen.

Gruß
Marty

Hier noch mal mein System:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad - Q6600 2,4 GHz @Oc3Ghz 
Mobo: EVGA 780i SLI A1 
RAM: 4x1GB Ocz PC-1066 Reaper HPC :1066Mhz SLI Mode 5-5-5-15 2T 
GPU: 3x eVGA 8800GTX 768MB (Stock) 3Way-SLI 
PSU: Coolermaster M1000W 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 
Case: Silentmaxx ST-11(oder Coolermaster Cosmos-S


----------



## dionysos (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch als cosmos-s tester.

ich erfülle alle bedingugen und würde mich freuen, das schicke gehäuse ausführlich zu testen.


----------



## Sugave (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein : Ich bin Mitglied, seit Eröffung  (aber eher passiv)
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben : Ich habe bis jetzt schon jedemenge Gehäuse gehabt, weiss also was man brauchen kann und was nicht
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben : Denke habe ich...
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen : Ich bin in der Lage
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) : Okey
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen : Okey
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen : Okey
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen : Okey
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester : Okhey 

Noch ne Bemerkung: Ich habe momentan ein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000. Ich kann also noch einen idealen Vergleich machen zwischen neu und alt. Also alle Änderungen von alt und neu kann ich gleich niederschreiben.

Das System von mir wäre (momentan ):

Core 2 Duo E6700
ASUS Striker Exterme
GeForce 8800GT 512
2GB Ram Patriot
WD Raptor 74GB
WD Caviar 320GB
CPU und MoBo sind Wassergekühlt
(More Infos: @sysprofile)


----------



## Jägermeister (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
erstmal allen viel Glück. Der Gewinner wird sich über ein (wohl sehr) gutes Gehäuse freuen,
das ich gerne habe möchte, da ich nur ein Billiges altes Gehäuse habe. Erfahrung mit Gehäuse habe ich, da ich mehrmals Verbesserungen an meinem Gehäuse vorgenommen habe, wie Erweiterung der Plätze für Gehäuselüfter, sowie eine neue Lackierung in Gold. 
Als ein seit gestern 18 Jähriger bin ich definitiv in der Lage die neue Deutsche Rechtsschreibung zu beherrschen. Fotos zu machen ist auch kein Problem(sogar unter Wasser  , wenn es gewünscht wird). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Christian Abe


----------



## annihilator71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich erfülle alle gestellten anforderungen für diesen Test.

Mit meinen 36 Jahren habe ich schon recht viel Erfahrung mit Computergehäusen sammeln können, und weiß worauf es ankommt um auch eine objektive und praxisnahe Bewertung zu machen.

ich würde mich freuen diese Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen

mfg

Annihilator71


----------



## rob21 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

nachdem ich die Fotos dieses Schmuckstücks gesehen habe, würde es mich brennend interessieren es zu testen. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen als Mitglied der schreibenden Zunft gesammelt (u.a. Athlon.de FAQs, 
www.heavyhardes.de); journalistisch war ich über 3 Jahre für ein mittelgroßes Musikmagazin tätig.
Ich befasse mich seit ca. 15 Jahren mit PCs und habe somit einen gewissen Überblick über die Entwicklungsschritte der Pc-Gehäuse der letzten Dekade.
Kriterien sind für mich neben dem Aussehen u.a. die Verarbeitung, Praxiseinsatz, Bedienfreundlichkeit, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und die allgemeine Konstruktion des Gehäuses.
Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden, ebenso Zeit und Nerven


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich habe bereits den Lesertest des Vorgängermodels aufmerksam verfolgt, da bei mir ein Gehäuseupdate ansteht. Das alte Chieftec CS601 wird der immer größeren Hardware + Wasserkühlung langsam einfach zu eng (Stichwort: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro Serie  ) - und dem Besitzer auch zu langweilig. Ersatz muss also her - auf Grund einiger Tests, war mein Augenmerk bereits auf das Cosmos S gefallen.

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich alle und würde mich über die Wahl zum Tester sehr freuen.

Was ich bieten will? Einen umfangreichen Bericht und auch eine Art Tagebuch, wie ich die Wakü und Hardware im Case unterbringe und auch ein kleines Modvorhaben (Mesh-Gitter gegen Plexiglas ersetzen). Spezieller Vorteil des Coolermaster Cosmos S sollte ja die Unterbringung eines 360er Radiators ohne Umbaumaßnahmen sein -  Wollen wir sehen was dran ist 
(Kann der Dremel dieses Mal wirklich in der Packung bleiben?)


----------



## Cribmaster (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen das CoolerMaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse testen zu dürfen!

Voraussetzungen würde ich alle erfüllen.

Ich will mir einen neuen High-End-PC zusammenbasteln und das Cosmos Gehäuse würde die Krönung des Ganzen sein.

Habe viel Erfahrung im PC-Bereich (Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum IT-Techniker und interessiere mich schon seit meiner Kindheit für Hardware!) und würde mich sehr freuen das Cosmos Gehäuse ausführlich testen zu dürfen!

Gruß

Cribmaster


----------



## Lee (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch^^.

Ein aktives Mitglied dieses Forums bin ich schon seit geraumer Zeit. Dieser Punkt wäre erfüllt. 

Da ich mich noch nicht ganz solange mit Hardware beschäftige wie so manch einer hier habe ich noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen. Ich habe aber schon schlechte, Mittelmäßige und gute Gehäuse gehabt und kenne die Kriterien auf die man achten muss. Ich denke auch dieser Punkt ist erfüllt.

Digitale Fotos kann ich machen.

Beim Bericht werde ich mir größte Mühe geben. Bisher habe ich noch keinen derartigen Bericht geschrieben aber es gibt immer ein erstes mal. 

Ich bin eigentlich nur in diesem Forum unterwegs und deshalb ist dieser Punkt auch erfüllt.

Weiterverkaufen? Wieso sollte ich so ein schönes Gehäuse verkaufen?^^

Rechhtsweg ausgeschlossen: Geht in Ordnung

Nach den Tests werde ich das schöne Gehäuse behalten. Es wird mein Lian Li ersetzen, dass mir nicht ganz so gut gefällt.

Ich möchte noch sagen, dass mir solche Lesertests gefallen. Ich habe die Tests zur Zotac 8800 GT AMP! von StellaNor und Letni mit freude gelesen und hoffe ein ähnlich gutes Ergebnis hinzubekommen. Dann möchte ich mich noch bei PCGHX bedanken, dass sie solche Aktionen machen.


----------



## Raa (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch einen wunderschönen guten Abend meinerseits

Ich wollte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest, der sich dieses Mal mit dem Coolermaster Cosmos S beschäftigt, bewerben.

Ich bin schon relativ lange mit PCs in Kontakt.

Meine PC Chronik beginnt mit einem 70 Mhz Prozessor, auf dem Sogar Windows 98 lief. Spielbar war darauf nur wenig, es reichte gerade so für SimCopter (Einige werden sich wohl erinnern).
Da mir die Leistung bald nicht mehr ausreichte, gab es ein Upgrade auf einen 100 Mhz Boliden.
So verging die Zeit und schließlich war es dann an einem Heiligabend soweit: Mein neuer PC stand vor der Tür. Damals besaß er einen AMD Duron mit 1,1 Ghz, 256 MB RAM und eine GeForce FX5200. Ich hielt wacker zu Windows 98 und bekam aber im Endeffekt dann doch Probleme damit: Need For Speed Underground wollte einfach nicht darauf laufen. Die Konsequenz, da mir mein Verkäufer vom Computerladen empfohlen hatte, mit einem 256 MB RAM Rechner kein Windows XP zu installieren, war, dass ich mir einen neuen Rechner holte.
Dieser blieb auch nicht lange unverändert. Bis zu seiner Ausmusterung sah er so aus:

Sempron 3000+, 1536 MB RAM, Nvidia GeForce 6600.

Das war eigentlich ein richtiger Quantensprung für mich.

Nun gut, zurück zur Chronik:

Da dieser Rechner in Microsoft's Flight Simulator X seinen Meister fand und ich ein extremer Fan der FS Serie bin, kam eigentlich nur eins in Frage:

AUFRÜSTEN!

Kurze Zeit später konnte ich wunderbar Flight Simulator X spielen. Da System, das mir dazu verhalf, war dieses hier:

Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,2 Ghz, 2GB Team Elite DDR2-800 und eine Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS G80 640 MB, was alles gemeinsam auf einem Gigabyte DS3P 965P verbaut wurde.

Auch dieses System konnte sich nur ein ca. ein Jahr halten, danach war es wieder Zeit aufzurüsten, was ich in Form von 4 GB Corsair Dominator 1066 und einem BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 auch tat. Die Ware kam letzte Woche Mittwoch bei mir an und seit dem scheint mich der Arbeitsspeicher ärgern zu wollen.

Als letztes gebe ich auch noch mal ein paar Worte zu meinem jetzigen Case ab, welches ein voll gedämmtes A+ CS-188 AF ist.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten Einblick in meine PC Chronik verschaffen und euch Redakteuren einen guten Grund geben, mich als Tester auszuwählen.

Einen schönen guten Abend  Raa


----------



## Alan_Shore (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich werde im Juni Vater und daher wird mein jetziges Arbeitszimmer zum Kinderzimmer. Mein PC muss in das Wohnzimmer umziehen und da würde sich dieses Gehäuse, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Chieftec, vortrefflich in das Gesamtbild einfügen. Desweiteren habe ich diverse Highend-Gehäuse selber schon verbaut und kann daher diverse Vergleiche anstellen. 

Eure Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen und erfülle Sie alle.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn meine Bewerbung hier berücksichtigt werden würde und ich an diesem Test teilnehmen darf.


----------



## MiNtriX (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGHX

 - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Erfahrung mit Computer-Gehäusen habe ich! Ich habe mehrere Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen umgebaut!

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Meine Sprache geht in Ordnung und humorvoll kann ich auch schreiben.

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Jupp! Ist kein Problem!

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Kein Problem! Bin damit einverstanden!

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Okay-Dokey...

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Ist gebongt...

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Ich kenn niemanden von euch persönlich....

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Juhuuuuuu


Würde mich darüber freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse bekommen könnte! Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht bekommt ihr von mir natürlich auch!
Nach all dem, wird das Gehäuse auch noch gemoddet!
Bis jetzt halte ich nix von den Cosmosgehäuse, da sie mir immer zu schwer sind und viel zu teuer waren! Ich würde mich aber trotzdem sehr freuen, wenn ich es gewinne und evtl. werde ich ja vom Gegenteil überzeugt^^

Mein PC:
Q6600 @ 3,6 Ghz 
Asus P5B Deluxe
x1950xtx
1,5 TB @ 4 Festplatten
Alles komplett wassergekühlt (Mosfet, NB, SB, CPU, GraKa, Hdd) @ Laing @ Mora 2


----------



## thecroatien (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für das Gehäuse.
Ich habe eingie erfahrung mit Gehäusen(von billig über teuer und sogar dell) und denke das ich auch eine gute schreibe habe und auch gute fotos machen kann. Hardware dafür habe ich natürlich auch.

naja...schönen abend und have fun bei der auslosung

mfg


----------



## |L1n3 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne Testen.
Da ich einen sehr großen Platzbedarf habe und verschiedene Sperrige Hardware im PC habe, stelle ich an Gehäuse besonders hohe Anforderungen.
Es wäre doch gut zu sehen, wie das Cosmos-S diese meistert.

Erfahrung und das alles sollte ich genug haben 

Alle Bedingungen erfüllt. Check! 


edit: Ähm ist nur ein Festplattenkäfig dabei ? Ich muss 9 Festplatten unterbringen 
Naja zur Not lass ich eine 80er draussen dann tuen es auch 8 ^^


----------



## klefreak (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Meine Bewerbung für den Cooler MAster Cosmos S Test:
*
Ich bin schon seit Anbeginn des PCGHX Forums dabei, meine Schreibe sollte passen, da ich auch gerade in den Rang eines PCGHX Newsschreiber gehoben worden bin.

Meine Gehäuseerfahrung ?? naja, ich bin in meinem Studentenheim PC-Refferent und hab es so mit so manch zickigen Biestern zu tun, auch meine eigenen PC's kommen immer in eine Neue Verpackung 

Da ich von Kompaktkameras nicht viel halte habe ich mir eine MEgazoom zugelegt, die da,mit geschosenen Fotos sollten passend sein.

Auch das schreiben eines Berichtes geht mir inzwischen fast flüssig von der hand ( Diplom- Arbeit,...)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse Testen darf, mein übertakteter C2D 6850@3,6Ghz lechts stets nach einer guten gehäuselüfzung, dies würde ich im Besonderen beim neuen Case testen.

mfg Klemens B.


----------



## blueman (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Cosmos-S von Coolermaster.
Eine gute und aktuelle Rechtschreibung habe ich und digitale Bilder zu machen, ist auch
kein Problem.

Mitglied bei PCGHX bin ich und einen Testbericht zu schreiben, ist auch kein Problem.
Ich bewerbe mich, weil ich das Gehäuse einfach nur super finde. Ich kann einen Vergleich zu einem Thermaltake AmorJR ziehen. 

Außerdem bin ich mit allen Pflichten und Regeln einverstanden.

Viel Glück auch den anderen Bewerbern 

Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest für das Cosmos-S.
Warum ich?
Weil ich dieses Gehäuse einfach zu gerne mal testen möchte und mein altes bald auseinander fällt.

THX SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja dann möchte ich mich doch hiermit gleich mal bewerben! Ja,nachdem ich mir das Stacker 832 geholt habe kam dieses schöne Gehäuse raus und es gefällt mir noch viel besser (für mich das schönste Gehäuse das es bisher gab)darum wäre ich natürlich begeistert es testen zu dürfen und ´hätte gleich einen Vergleich gegenüber dem Stacker und einem El Diablo von A+! Ja und weil ich mich fast Arm gemacht habe mit meiner verbauten  Hardware käme es natürlich günstig es danach behalten zu dürfen!
Eine Sony Cybershot befindet sich auch in meinem Besitz und Mitglied bin ich hier natürlich auch! Ein anständiger Test in Schrift und Fotos wäre natürlich Ehrensache!
Ja dies würde ich gleich dann mit einem tausch des Mainboards verbinden vom 780i auf das 790i!
Viele Grüße


----------



## y33H@ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
Ich bin Jünger der ersten Stunden (Mitte August gings los, drei Wochen später kam ich)^^

*- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
Ich selbst hatte bisher drei, verbaut habe ich wohl über dreißig.

*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
Sollte in meinem Fall ganz anehmbar sein.

*- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
Handy?! Ach nee, ich habe ja ne Cam sowie CS3 ...

*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
(Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
Die 50k pro Post bekomme ich locker voll ...

*- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
Wunderbar!

*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
Habe ich nicht vor - wie soll ich ohne Case testen? 

*- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
Ich will es ja gewinnen, nicht mir "erschleichen".

*- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
Nette Geste 

cYa


----------



## gdfan (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Da ich mich in der lezten Zeit sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Gehäuse beschäftigt habe und schon viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gesammelt habe würde ich das Coolermaster Cosmos S gerne testen. In meinem umfassenden Efahrungsbericht werde ich besonders auf folgende Punkte eingehen da sie mir sehr wichtig sind:
- Der Airflow
- Die Materialeigenschaften und die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses
- Ein simpler Einbau der Hardware
- Das genügend Platz in dem Gehäuse vorhanden ist
- Die Optik
- Das sich das Gehäuse leicht auf LAN-Parties mitnehmen lässt
- Das es nicht zu schwer ist

Ich kann einen umfassenden Vergleich zwischen dem Coolermaster Cosmos S, dem Coolermaster CM690 und einem Standardgehäuse durchführen sowie auch hochauflösende Digitalfotos erstellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Gdfan


----------



## dsubenni (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für einen Lesertest über das Cosmos-S Gehäuse.
Ich finde das ich ein geeigneter Kandidat für diesen Test wäre da ich schon viele Gehäuse von verschiedenen Anbietern testen konnte, jedoch konnte ich noch nie eins der Firma Coolermaster nutzen bzw. verbauen. Umso größer ist meine Interesse wie die Verarbeitung, die Wirkung und die Verhältnisse des Cosmos-S in relation zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse stehen. Die restlichen Vorraussezungen wie das erstellen digitaler Bilder stellen ebenfalls kein Problem dar.

Ich hoffe sehr das Gehäuse in naher Zukunft testen zu dürfen.
Mfg. Dsubenni


----------



## Monolize (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
  Ja das bin ich 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
  Leider mehr als genug, baue derweil einen Bierkasten um.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
  War in Deutsch nie wirklich schlecht 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
  Sicher, sicher, alles mit Digicam

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
  Das wird wohl beste dabei sein.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
   Wunderbar.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen.
  Alles klar.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
  Ok, das ist das beste dabei 

Zu mir: 
Bin 17 Jahre alt, gehe auf eine Handelslehranstalt für Rechnungswesen und baue gern an und in Rechner rum.

Warum ich gewinnen möchte?
Ich hab schon ein paar Gehäuse hinter mir und bin eigtl mit meinem Antec Ninehundred auch sehr zufrieden, jedoch wäre eine alternative bzw solch ein prachtexemplar von Gehäuse schon was feines. 


Ich mach es kurz,
würde mich sehr freuen als "Gewinner" dieses Lesertests für euch arbeiten zu dürfen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Lucas "Monolize" Worms


----------



## peter1812 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben, bin zwar nich mehr der jüngste mit meinen 36 Lenzen, aber dafür schon sehr viele Gehäuse in der Hand gehabt und auch teilweilse selber zusammengebaut sowohl auf der Arbeit als auch privat.
Momentan besitze ich ein Antec P182, da es aber da unter anderem bei der Grafikkarte eng wird suche ich schon ein weilchen ein neues Gehäuse.

Der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin ich, und auch eine Digicam ist kein Problem.

Würde bestimmt gut zu meinem Core2Quad 9300 passen der nächsten Monat ansteht.

Gruß


----------



## Piy (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben.
Habe ein paar Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen (früher immer Mamas alte auseinandergebaut), hab meinen Ammo533 auch selber eingerichtet. Der hat leider so unschöne Bier-flecken auf dem Seitengitter, die man nicht wegbekommt. xD
Ein zweites Gehäuse habe ich sehr nötig, da ich hier meinen alten PC ohne Gehäuse rumstehen hab (Hab es meinem Dad verkauft). Dann könnte ich einen Online-PC und einen LAN-Pc haben, wär echt klasse.
Desweiteren biete ich Fotos in 7mp-qualität und eine 2 in Deutsch (12. Klasse Gym).


----------



## krosteppi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich wurde mich freuen, für euch das Cosmos S zu testen.
  Ich habe die Möglichkeit das Cosmos S direkt mit dem Coolermaster Stacker, einem Thermaltake Xaser3 und einem Thermaltake Tai-Chi zu vergleichen.
  Außerdem würde ich gerne ausprobieren ob meine vorhandene Wasserkühlung hinein passt. Ich hatte eh schon ein Auge auf das Gehäuse geworfen. Es wäre der ideale Nachfolger für meinen Stacker.
  Ich bin 35 Jahre alt, von Beruf Systemadministrator und beschäftige mich seit einer halben Ewigkeit mit PC-Hardware.
  Eine Digitalkamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.
Gruß


Krosteppi


----------



## afropole (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also. Eine Casio Exilim habe ich, um die super scharfen Bilder zu schiessen. An der deutschen Sprache arbeite ich noch (tut mir leid bin geboren in Polen). Habe sehr viel handwerkliches Geschick dank meiner Ausbildung zum Schilder- und Lichtreklamehersteller also kein Problem beim ein- und ausbauen der Hardware Komponenten (habe meinen PC auch selber zusammen gebastellt).
Würde sehr gerne dieses Gehäuse testen und meine Erfahrungen mit den anderen Lesern gerne mitteilen.

MfG Artur


----------



## STURM622 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> 1- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> 2- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...



1- Habe Ich 
2- Habe ich
3- Ja bin in der Lage (7.5 Megapixel)
4- Kein Problem
5- Okay
6- Natürlich nicht
7- Immer
8- Vielen Dank 
Hab mich deshalb beworben, weil ich eigentlich eine neue Gehäuse für mein Sys benötige. Hier ein Bild von meinem jetzigen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste die obere Seite abschneiden, weil es mir aus den Händen fiel (wurde angerempelt) und dadurch eine große Delle bekam (einen sehr großen^^). Jetzt sieht es eigentlich auch nicht besser aus, naja lol.^^

Werde auf jeden fall es gründlich mal unter die Lupe nehmen (scharfe Kanten, Verarbeitung, Funktionalität, etc.).
Wenn ich natürlich gewählt werde.

MfG

Baki


----------



## stadler5 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

ich wollte mich bewerben um auch mal erfahrungen mit der cosmos serie zumachen mit der ich schon liebäugle.

Kammera und alles nöttige bringe ich mit um einen guten bericht abzuliefern


----------



## chrischdi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch für das Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse bewerben. Ich habe es auf der CeBIT gesehen und fand es einfach geil und habe mich sofort interessiert.Gehe zurzeit noch in die Schule(Technisches Gymnasium). Eine Kamere und Erfahrung habe ich natürlich auch.

Gruß


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hier mit will ich mich auch mal bewerben!
Aktives Mitglied bin ich sogut wie von anfang an. Der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich auch mächtig und in der Lage Digitale Fotos zu machen ebenfalls.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich das Gehäuse testen dürfte und natürlich auch einen Test zu verfassen und hier zu veröffentlichen.
Grüße SXPS


----------



## Masher (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest für das Cosmos S.
Meine Rechtschreibung sowie Grammatik ist ausgezeichnet, außerdem besitze ich noch einen "normalen" Coolermaster Cosmos 1000, mit dem ich die Unterschiede der 2 Cases herausheben kann, sowie eventuelle neu entstandenen Probleme. Weiters besitze ich noch ein längeres Netzteil sowie die 8800GTX!
Weiters werde ich die Temperatur Unterschiede messen, und viele Fotos bereitstellen....!
Außerdem bin ich ebenfalls Schüler, sodaß ich ebenfalls noch genug Zeit für das Case haben würde!
MFG


----------



## yoT!mO (17. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest über das Coolermaster Cosmos S.
Die Kriterien sind kein Problem für mich.
Ich behaupte von mir, eine sehr gute Rechtschreibung zu haben und sehr gut formulieren zu können.

Ich durfte zwar bis jetzt nur ein Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen, ein Thermaltake Armor Jr., aber ich interessiere mich sehr für Modding und eben auch für Gehäuse, weswegen ich auch sehr viele Testberichte lese und somit einen objektiven Testbericht schreiben kann.
Ich denke, ich kann gut beurteilen, wie hochwertig das Case verarbeitet ist.
Ich besitze eine Canon EOS 400D digitale Spiegelreflexkamera und bin somit in der Lage, hochwertige digitale Fotos zu machen.
Ich bin Schüler und habe zur Zeit Ferien, also genug Zeit, das Gehäuse ausgiebig zu testen, was ich auch tun werde, wenn ich das Gehäuse bekommen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo


----------



## maaaaatze (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So, bewerbe mich dann auch mal für den Lesertest hier. Die Kriterien sind bei mir erfüllt. Schreibe kann umgestellt werden ist kein Problem. Gehäuse hab ich schon ca. 15 Stück verbaut. Digitale Fotos kann ich mit Handy (nee lieber nich), 5,1 MP Kamera machen oder mit ner Samsung 7,2Mp Kamera von meinen Eltern. Posten werde ich den Lesertest gerne, sollen ja alles erfahren wie das  Gehäuse so ist. Und Weiterverkaufen werde ich es sicher nicht während der Testzeit. Da ich hier im Haus gleich noch 5 andere Gehäuse habe kann ich da doch sehr gut Vergleichen in der Verarbeitung. Ich könnte auch meinen alten Hitzkopf aka AMD 64 OC wieder verbauen um zu schauen wie Kühl es in dem Gehäuse zugehen kann. Auch kann ich testen wie es mit Verschiedenen Teilen aussieht mit der Größe. Da ich gerade Ferien habe und bald mit der Schule fertig bin, habe ich genug Zeit diese Schönheit zu Testen.

MfG

Maaaaatze


----------



## Hildebrandt 17 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Denke mal das Cosmos S wäre bei mir in guten Händen da ich gerade am Zusammenstellen einer neuen Worksation / Gamestation bin und mir noch nicht sicher bin welches Gehäuse ich verwenden soll....
Und ich bin gerne bereit meine Erfahrungen mit dem Forum zu tauschen (Das ich gern an Gehäusen "herumbastel" und das Ganze auch noch zu dokumentieren weiß kann man hier sehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=4837&highlight=machbarkeitsstudie)


----------



## uqbps (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest bewerben.
Ich bin Student, 24 Jahre und studiere z.Z. Wirtschaftsinformatik.
Schon seit meiner frühen Kindheit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Computer.
Seit dieser Zeit habe ich zahlreiche PCs für Freunde/Familie und Bekannte konfiguriert.
Die Ausarbeitung eines Berichts gehört ebenso zu meinen Fähigkeiten (ich habe schon an einigen Hausarbeiten und Projekten mitgearbeitet) wie die Erstellung von digitalen Fotos.
Erst letzten Monat habe ich mir einen neuen Tower zugelegt und diesen modifiziert.
Davor hatte ich einen "Mini-Tower" (Barebone ähnlich) für meinen LCD-Fernseher.

Gerne würde ich diesen Tower testen.
Er sieht einfach top aus und die Marke spricht für sich.
Vor allem aber um weitere %e bei der Übertaktung meines Systems zu schaffen.

Mein System (Kurzübersicht):
E4300 @ 2,81GHz
Zotac 8800GT AMP!
4GB A-DATA OC RAM
GIGABYTE Board
Sharkoon Tower
insg. 750GB Samsung


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Morgen!

Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des "Coolermaster Cosmos-S" bewerben. 

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und sollte durch meinen Job und mein Hobby einiges an Erfahrung in Sachen Gehäusen mitbringen.
Eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera ist vorhanden sowie ein Fotostudio.

Ich wollte mir eh gerade neue Komponenten kaufen und vielleicht wäre das die Gelegenheit diese direkt in das Coolermaster zu verbauen.


----------



## locojens (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin Moin aus Hamburg!

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test des allein schon optisch ansprechenden Gehäuses bewerben.
Einer meiner Gründe, ich wollte schon seit langen mal einen Testbericht verfassen auf PCGHX verfassen.


----------



## sYntaX (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Cosmos-S Gehäuses 
Warum ich mich bewerbe? Weil es in meinen Fingern brennt wieder mal etwas zu testen und weil ich ein neues Gehäuse benötige   
Die nötigen Voraussetzungen habe/erfülle ich.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich.
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Habe ich auch.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Besitze ich.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ist zu machen.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Sollte klar sein.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Alles klar.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Sollte auch klar sein 


mfg sli


----------



## kuttis (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Lieblings Redaktion, 

auch ich möchte mich als Leser-Tester für das Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP Gehäuse bewerben.

Wieso?
Nun es gibt verschiedene Gründe *mich *zu wählen.
Zum einen bin ich das vermutlich neuste Mitglied der PCGH-Extreme Gemeinde, und wie kann man besser Leute werben, als sie direkt durch einen Artikel an sich zu binden?

Außerdem habe ich einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, denn ich habe schon an Rechnern geschraubt, als es das "X" bei ATX noch nicht gab. Einbauen durfte ich Hardware schon in große, kleine und winzige Gehäuse.
Außerdem habe ich es geschafft eine Wasserkühlung mit 360er Radiator in ein ThermalTake Matrix Gehäuse einzubauen, wobei der Radiator obendrauf sitzt und nicht drin, und wer das kleine Gehäuse kennt, der weiß, was das für eine filigrane Arbeit ist.

Die sonstigen Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich auch, denn ich bin im Besitz einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera, mit der ich sehr schöne Photos machen kann, auch wen Die von dem Gehäuse nicht mit den Photos die ich sonst von meiner Frau mache, mithalten können.
Zusätzlich habe ich nicht vor, das Gehäuse zu verkaufen, dafür ist es sicherlich zu schade. Außerdem würde ich nur zu gerne sehen wie sich meine Wasserkühlung in und an dem Gehäuse macht und wie sich die Lärmentwicklung in ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse auswirkt.
Damit nicht genug, ich kann Euch sogar Erfahrungen mit mindestens zwei Hardwaresetups liefern, denn der alte Rechner meiner Frau steht ungenutzt in einer dunklen Ecke und wartet nur darauf ausgeschlachtet zu werden. Also bin ich in der Lage ein Silent-Setup und ein etwas, nun ja, betagteres Setup auszutesten.
Meine "Schreibe" ist auch ganz in Ordnung, da ich mir bei meiner Arbeit einen sachlichen und verständlichen Schreibstiel angewöhnen musste um Dokumentationen für Software zu schreiben. Um meine Rechtschreibschwäche kümmert sich, Microsoft sei dank, mein MS Word.
Zum Thema, Veröffentlichung des Tests fallen mir spontan zwei Foren ein, die ich nach Freigabe beglücken könnte.

Die Hardware, die ich zu verbauen gedenke könnt Ihr sicherlich meinem Profil entnehmen. Als zweites Setup dient ein älteres Asus Mainboard mit einem AMD Duron 1600+.

Also, 
Wählt Kuttis!


----------



## Atomzeus (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

mit offenen Armen würde ich das Coolermaster Gehäuse empfangen und in meinen Cosmos einbinden. Schon seit längerer Zeit bin Ich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein MS-Tech Gehäuse, welches Ich selbst mit Dämmmatten von BeQuiet ausgestattet habe. Ich bin 24 Jahre jung, Student, und ausgesprochen hardwaresüchtig. Nicht zu vergessen bin Ich ein Silentfreak und deshalb würde Ich auch gern mein Augenmerk im Test auf diesen Punkt legen. Objektivität und Kritikfähigkeit lagen als Gabengeschenk in meiner Wiege.
Eure Anforderungen sind sehr leicht von meiner Seite zu erfüllen. Nun müsst ihr euch noch einen Ruck geben und mich in den Gehäusecosmos heben.

Mit freundlichen & erwartenden Grüßen

Atomzeus


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr Geehrtes PCGH-Extreme-Team,
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für eins der beiden Gehäuse.
Die Vorgaben erfülle ich soweit alle.Fotos könnte ich mit meiner HP Photosmart (7.2MP) machen.
Den Leserbericht/-Test durchzuführen wäre dabei kein notwendiges Übel für mich,sondern hätte ich darauf sogar richtig Lust.
Außerdem hinterläßt das neue Cosmos einen richtig guten ersten Eindruck bei mir,daher hätte ich es gerne. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## JSL (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch (wie alle) für das Cosmos Gehäuse. Ich bewerbe mich, da ich sehr gerne an meinem PC rumbastel und viele Sachen ausprobiere. Das Gehäuse würde ich sehr gerne haben, da es sehr gut aussieht und man damit viele Sachen machen kann. Ich besitze eine Digitalkamera, damit kann ich die digitalen Fotos machen ^^. Ich denke, ich kann ausführliche Texte zu einem Test schrieben. Das Gehäuse weiterverkaufen, niemals, wenn ich das Gehäuse bekommen würde, würde ich sofort anfangen damit zu arbeiten und alles einzubauen. 
Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung reicht aus, damit ich dieses Gehäuse testen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
JSL


----------



## maximus2107 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo PCGH-Extreme-Team,[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die geforderten Voraussetzungen sind kein Thema.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Cosmos-S würde bei mir in den direkten Vergleich mit seinem "legendären Ahnen", dem Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 treten und mit zwei passiven Wasserkühlungskreisläufen getestet werden, was sicher einen [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]interessanten Test ergibt.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit besten Grüßen[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]maximus2107[/FONT]


----------



## schorschi (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-EX Team,

na was werd ich wollen? Bewerben natürlich.

Die Voraussetzungen sind kein Problem.
Meine Hardware war bisher nie mit dem Tower zufrieden, deshalb hab ich schon einige HoH's (House of Hardware) gesehen, und kann dementsprechend bewerten.
Mein Digicam will mal was schönes fotografieren (außer meiner Freundin)
Mein Monitor hat schon lange keine sinnvollen Texte mehr gesehen 
(WWWW AAA SSS DDDDD...) 
und will mal wieder nen guten Text zum darstellen. (Erfahrungsbericht)
Tja der Rest ist auch klar.

Warum ich bzw. meine Hardware

Nun stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsstet mit 4 Personen in einer 1Zimmer Wohnung hausen.
Meine arme Hardware muss das. Ständig schlechte Luft oder viel Lärm, echt übel.

Habt Mitleid

Grüße
Ich


----------



## Mitch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bin 22 Jahre alt und besitze Erfahrung im Hard- und Softwarebereich seit dem K6-2 und der Geforce2. Im ständigen Basteltrieb habe ich bisher jeden namhaften Benchmark benutzt und durch übertakten sämtlicher Komponenten das System optimiert. Des weiteren habe ich jahrelang im erweiterten Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis PCs zusammengestellt, konfiguriert und installiert. Trotz dessen wurde ich bisher bis auf eine Ausnahme, welche sich aber durchaus in einem angemessen Nutzungszeitraum bewegte, von Hardwaredefekten verschont, was sicherlich auch auf vernünftigen Umgang schließen lässt.
Des weiteren bieten meine Komplettwasserkühlung mit Dreifachradiator, sowie meine 4 HDDs die Möglichkeit das Raumangebot des Gehäuses auszureizen.
Nicht zuletzt mein Soziologiestudium sorgt für eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, aber auch für ein reges Interesse an Zahlen und Statistiken. 
(Das Interesse an der Technik bleibt weitestgehend im Privatbereich)
Naja und abschließend möchte ich noch meinen Wunsch am Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S teilzunehmen bekunden, welches ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein Yesico Open-Air (mit Radiator auf dem Dach) werden dürfte.
MfG Mitch


----------



## Fenris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Cosmos-S Lesertest. 

Mit meinen 42 Jahren gehöre ich zwar schon zu der älteren Generation, aber habe immer noch den frischen Elan.

Seit nun mehr 25 Jahren arbeite ich mit und an PCs und habe schon sehr viele Rechner auseinander gebaut, zusammengeschraubt, lackiert, zerstört und restauriert. 

Da ich gerne einen leisen Computer haben möchte, würde ich das Cosmos besonders auf dem "Silent Sektor" testen wollen mit diversen Dämmmatten, Lüftern und Kühlern.

Des weiteren stehen mir verschiedene System von Intel und AMD zur Verfügung. Ebenso wie nVidia und Ati Karten zwecks verschiedener Abwärme und Geräuschentwicklung.

Mitglied der Community bin ich schon eine Weile, aber lese meist nur mit, da ich selbstständig bin und wenig Zeit habe. 
Für meinen Beruf als Versicherungskaufmann brauch ich eine ordentliche Schreibe und eine Priese Perfektion.

Ich würde den Test nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen verfassen. 

Zum Fotografieren steht mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexcamera zur Verfügung der Firma Minolta.

Der Tower wird selbstverständlich nicht wärend des Tests verkauft und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mein altes Gehäuse am Schluss gegen den Cosmos tauschen könnte.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Meldung Ihrerseits freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sven Strelow


----------



## w33werner (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hey Thilo,
wollte mich auch bewerben, die Digital Fotos dürften kein Problem darstellen. 
Deutsch kann ich eigentlich ganz gut und Spaß am schreiben hab ich auch :]

Wieso ausgerechnet ich? 
mhm also 1. bin ich Schüler und hab deswegen vieeel Zeit ^^, 
2. weiß ich durch meine Erfahrungen an meinen jetzigen Aplus Twin Engine, was ein gutes (und vor allem ein gut belüftetes) Gehäuse ist 
und 3. hab ich schon sehr viele Mods gemacht und werde dem Gehäuse auch mal die "Verkleidung" abnehmen und kucken wie es drunter ausschaut bzw. wie leicht man(n) z.B. die HDD Led wechseln kann 

zwar kann ich nicht die Wasserkühlungsfunktionen testen, aber durch meine Silent Luftkühlung sehr gut die Dämmung des Cosmos 

hoffe ich hör bald was von euch


----------



## Michael2812 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich reihe mich nun auch mal ein in die Reihe der Bewerber.
Digitale Fotos sollten kein Problem darstellen und technisches Wissen ist auch vorhanden ^^
Bin seit 12 Jahren begeisterter bastler und hab so ziemlich alles mitgemacht was es in der Zeit an interessanten neuerungen gab.
Habe ein CM Cosmos und würde gerne mal die Unterschiede kennenlernen und selber erfahren was verbessert/verschlechtert wurde.
Auf den Lüfter an der Seite bin ich besonders gespannt. Mal sehen, ob die Kühlung wirklich verbessert wurde, vom "alten" Cosmos hab ich mehr erwartet...

MfG ^^


----------



## mayo (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHW-Team,

mit diesem "kleinen" Beitrag bewerbe auch ich mich um die Möglichkeit an dem User-Test des Coolermaster Cosmos-S Gehäuses teilzunehmen. 

Hierzu werde ich anhand einiger Beispiele meine Qualifikation im Rahmen der   Teilnahme Regeln verdeutlichen.  

_ - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein_*-> dieser Punkt bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterung*​_- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben_*  -> Seit der guten alten Zeit der 386er/486er, ja bin schon so alt, gehört      das ständige und umfangreiche Basteln, Tunen und auch Modden an PC/Mac Gehäusen und Hardware zu einen meiner Hobbys. Darunter fallen etliche WaKü und LuKü Umbauten. Übertakten, Silencen, Tunen und Verschönern gehört  ebenfalls dazu. 

Jährlich werden von mir ca. 7 Gehäuse bestückt, umgebaut bzw. verschlissen. Das Cosmos-S wird sowohl mit LuKü als auch mit WaKü getestet.
*​ 
_ - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
_*-> Darum werde ich mich bemühen.*​_- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
_*-> Digitale Fotos werden von einer Sony 5MP Kamera erledigt. Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein, kommt die Eos400 eines Freundes zum Einsatz. *​_ - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
_*-> Der Erfahrungsbericht wird selbstverständlich nach den vorgegeben Kriterien ausführlich erstellt und eventuell um eigene ergänzt.*​_ - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
_*-> Mal schauen...*​_ - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
_*-> würde mir nicht in den Sinn kommen, das Steht auf meiner Wunschliste ´08.*​_ - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
_*-> Aber klar doch!*​_ - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
_*-> Dies ist eine sehr großzügige "Entlohnung" für einen Testbericht, die ich sehr gerne annehme.

*​Ich würde ich sehr freuen diesmal als Tester gewählt zu werden. Wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück und Spaß beim Testen.

mayo


----------



## fusselfreak (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Community/ Hallo PCGHX User/ Liebe PCGH Redaktion
Hiermit möchte ich Mich auch für den Lesertest für das Cosmos-S bewerben.
Ich persöhnlich finde das Gehäuse optisch sehr ansprechend. Gehäuse kann ich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut bewerten, da ich in einem Computerladen arbeite und täglich mindestens Ein neuen Rechner als Komplettaufbaue zu bewergstelligen habe und so schon viele GEhäuse gesehen habe mit der unterschiedlichsten Hardware. Digitalfotos zu erstellen fühle ich mich auch in der Lage da ich bei Zwei Internetseiten mit vielen Fotos mitarbeite. Auch baue ich persöhnlich ofters meinen Rechner in neue Gehäuse. Der Deutschen Sprache bin ich auch mächtig da ich das Gymnasium besuche. Deswitern habe ich auch kein Problem einen Ansprechenden Artikel zu gestalten und zu schreiben. Zu guter letzt kann ich mit meine großen Hardwarearsenal gut Testen und ich bestitze auch übergroßen wie eine 8800 GTX.
Also danke schon mal im vorraus nur für das lesen dieses Artikels die Internetadresse der Webseiten füge ich unten ein.
So zu guter Letzt noch etwas zu mir. Ich bin 15 JAhre alt,Schüler am Gymnasium (dadurch verfüge ich über viel zeit für mein PC Hobby und Modding), desweitern arbeit ich in einem Computerladen und betreue mit Webseiten wodurch ich viel erfahrung mit Bilder, Artikeln und Hardware sammeln konnte. Mein Letztes Moding Opfer war ein Antec NINHUNDERT (Bilder unter meinen Profil oder unter http://www.sysprofile.de/id45998)
mfg fusselfreak

http://www.walkundbike.de/

http://www.beardie-meute.net/pg/main.php


----------



## Marbus16 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde dieses Gehäuse gern testen, da ich bereits einige Erfahrungen mit Coolermaster-Gehäusen sammeln konnte. Ebenso verfüge ich über einen sehr guten Schreibstil und mehr als genug Zeit zum testen. Eindrücke kann ich ideal mit meiner Digitalkamera festhalten.

Am Coolermaster Cosmos S gefällt mir besonders das neue Frontpanel-Konzept mit dem Touch-Schalter. Um die Geräuschminderung zu testen, kann ich mit SCSI-Festplatten sowie einem Delta-Lüfter eine hohe Lautstärke erzeugen. Für den Test, ob das Gehäuse auch für den ultimativen Silencer geeignet ist, kann ich meine von Haus aus leisen bis nicht hörbaren Komponenten verwenden und das Gehäuse auf weiteres Silencing-Potential prüfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ein Coolermaster-Fan


----------



## Tremendous (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo eXtreme Team,

ich möchte mich für den aktuellen Lesertest zum Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse bei Euch heirmit bewerben. 

Ich schraube bereits seit nunmehr 14 Jahren an meinen PCc und Gehäusen herum. Meine Gehäuse haben bis heute alles von selbgebauten Seiten- und Frontfenstern bis hin zur fluoreszierender Aussenfarbe alles gesehen.
Aktuell beglückt mich ein Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP in blau da es meinen Ansprüchen von Bewegungsfreiheit beim Einbauen neuer Hardware mehr als gerecht wird und das ausgeklügelte integrierte Lüftungssystem meine Hardware bei angenehmen Temperaturen hällt.

Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert das Cosmos-S-Gehäuse von Coolermaster gegen mein bewährtes Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP antreten zu lassen um einen Vergleich zwischen zwei exelenten Kandidaten durchzuführen.
Zur Dokumentation meines Tests steht mir eine Sony Cybershot mit 3,2 MPix zur Verfügung.

Die vorgegebenen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle ausnahmslos und habe sie auch schon im obrigen Text geschildert.

Greetz
Tremendous


----------



## mcgamer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Einen schönen Abend allerseits

Ja auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest zum Coolermaster Cosmos S bewerben

Kurz ein paar Worte zu mir: Ich studier im dritten Semester Maschinenbau und interessiere mich seit langem stark für Computer-Hardware...eine gute Digitalkamera und restliche Voraussetzungen für den Lestertest sind natürlich auch vorhanden.

Warum ich dieses Gehäuse testen will? Ein schöner Gehäuseumbau mit dazugehörenden Hardwarebasteleien würde mal wieder richtig Spass machen und die jetzigen Platzprobleme wären auf einen Schlag weg

Mein jetziges System, welches dann in das Cosmos kommen würde:
C2D E6600 @ 3,4GHz mit Zalman CNPS, Gigabyte GA 965P DS-4 Mainboard, 4GB G.Skill PC2-6400, Gainward GeForce 8800gt

Damit bleibt mir nur noch mir und meinen Mitbewerbern viel Glück zu wünschen

MFG McGamer


----------



## Kingpin83 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich würde gerne das Coolermaster Cosmos-S testen. Ich würde mich geehrt fühlen, den Test durchzuführen. Lichtbilder und Rechtschreibung sind überhaupt kein Problem. Weiterhin habe ich jahrelange Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs. Und, ich bräuchte für meinen neuen PC-Komponenten (E8400, X38-DS5, MSI 8800 GTS) ein neues Zuhause... 

MfG


----------



## Dolceman (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo ich bin zwar neu hier aber dennoch habe ich Erfahrung mit Gehäuse und PC-Hardware. Zur zeit bin ich Arbeitslos und habe somit jede menge Zeit einge Tests mit dem Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse durchzuführen.
Eine Digitalkamera besitze ich auch und ich denke das ich mich gut Formulieren kann.
Mein System besteht aus einem AMD x2 3800+, 2GB G-Skill Ram, ASUS a8n-Sli Premium und einer ATI HD 3870

Desweiteren fange ich demnächst eine Umschulung als IT-Systemelektroniker an und das hier wäre ein guter Anfang für meinen Zukünftigen Beruf.

zu mir:

bin 28 jahre, komme aus Tauberbischofsheim und habe 1 Tochter und bin geschieden.

Danke und allen anderen Viel Glück


----------



## Roman (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuses bewerben.

Ich habe nun doch schon einige Zeit mit Gehäusen zu tun gehabt und müsste mir demnächst eh ein neues Gehäuse für meinen aktuellen Rechner zulegen. Von daher wäre es sehr praktisch wenn mein PC in dieses Gehäuse umwandern dürfte 

Eine Digitalkamera besitze ich (7MP). Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auch und ich würde euch gerne mit einem ausführlichen Testbericht beglücken


----------



## Thomsson (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde auch gerne das Gehäuse testen.
Ich kenne mich mit verschiedensten Gehäuse(n)/-typen sehr gut aus, sei es bei OEM Systemen, durch Umbauten in ein anderes Gehäuse oder eigene Zusammenstellungen.
Hab mir an Weihnachten erst ein neues System zusammengebaut, das ich jedoch nicht zu LANs mitnehmen will; deswegen würde ich das Cosmos S u.a. auf Tragekomfort testen und ein LAN-System damit aufbauen.
Fotos betreffend gibt es auch keine Probleme.
Mein aktuelles System: sysProfile: ID: 28314 - ThoMpSSon


----------



## drufnuf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls für den Lesertest des Cosmos S. Ich habe schon in der Vergangenheit Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Gehäusen gesammelt und würde hierzu auch noch nebenbei einen Vergleich mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse anstellen. (AeroCool Aeroengine Jr.). Ich bin ebenfalls geübt im Umgang mit meiner Kamera (Pentax *ist DL) und denke dass passable Bilder entstehen werden. Folgende Komponenten würde ich verbauen: Gigabyte P35-DS3, Intel C2D E8400, Geforce 8800 GTS (G92), 2 GB Corsair XMS2. Versuche mich gerade sehr mit Kabelmanagement und daher würde sich dieses Gehäuse geradezu anbieten, etwas zu üben! (was glaube ich auch als Tagebuch gut ankommen würde)

Wünsche allen bei diesem Lesertest viel Glück!


----------



## Maeyae (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder, vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.

Ist aber echt lustig. Letztes mal stand ein Grafikkarten Upgrade an, dann kam die Auslosung für den Zotac 8800GT Test und nun denke ich schon seit 2 Wochen drüber nach, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, weil der Platz in meinem TT-Armor Jr. knapp wird und die 2 neuen Zalman Lüftersteuerungen nicht fest zu montieren sind.

Naja, meine Schreibe kann in meinem Lesertest zur Winfast PX8800GT bewundert werden (lol @ me) und Erfahrungen hab ich auch genug, hab bestimmt mehr als 10 verschiedene besessen, leider meistens Noname. Aber angefangen bei den beigen Vollstahl Gehäusen bis hin zu meinem jetzigen ThermalTake Armor Jr. und meinem Lian Li HTPC Gehäuse.

Sollte ich dann doch irgendwann mal was abstauben, dann wird der Test sicherlich viel umfangreicher als der meiner selbst gekauften 8800GT ausfallen, das versteht sich von selbst. Bin momentan etwas indisponiert, um den Lesertest weiter zu führen, aber bald wieder Urlaub und dann....

Kamera und sonstiges Equip ist selbstverständlich vorhanden bzw. wenn nicht, wirds besorgt/geborgt. Werd versuchen, die Fotos ohne überlichtete Bereiche zu machen (Stichpunkt Blitzspiegelung auf lakierten Flächen...nicht gut!) 

Viele verschiedene Lüfter und Steuerungen sind auch vorhanden. Desweiteren denke ich an eine wassergekühlte CPU in meinem jetzigen Lukü System nach. Dazu bräuchte ich aber ein neues, schickes und funktionelles Gehäuse...*hust*

Lange Rede, garkein Sinn, allen Beteiligten viel Glück!!


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
ich wollte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Coolermastergehäuses bewerben.
Bis jetzt hatte ich ein "OEM-Gehäuse" in dem ein AMD-ATI PC mit µATX Mainboard steckte, musste mich allerdings davon trennen, als ich mir dann einen neuen PC zulegte.
Ich habe jetzt das Thermaltake Xaser III Gehäuse, das zwar "riesig" ist, aber doch recht funktional und praktisch.
Nun würde ich gerne das Coolermaster-S-Gehäuse testen um die evtl. Vorzüge des Coolermaster-Gehäuses kennenlernen zu können.
Einige Dinge wären mir sehr wichtig;
An erster Stelle steht für mich das Design (ein gutes PC-Gehäuse sollte TOP aussehen +gg+) und dann käme die Funktionalität.
Weil ich gerne meine Hardware übertakte, wäre mir somit z.B. auch sehr wichtig, dass das Gehäuse in Verbindung mit den richtigen Lüftern/Kühlern einen guten "Durchzug" hat und nicht wie eine "Heizung" wirkt.
Im Vergleich mit meinem Thermaltake Gehäuse würde ich auf Verarbeitung, Optik, Funktionalität, "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" und Nutzen achten.

Die Komponenten zum testen wären folgende:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,15 Ghz mit Scythe SCINF-1000 Kühler
Xpertvision 8800 GTS 320 Mb (650/1500/1000)
4x1GB OCZ DDR2 RAM 4-4-4-12 @ 900 Mhz
Asus P5N-E SLI ATX Board mit Noctua NV-U6 und Zalman ZM-NB47J Kühler

Liebe Grüße,
Crazyboss1990


----------



## kmf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Kurz und bündig! 

Möcht auch mitmachen.


----------



## Sam_Fisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich für den Gehäusetest bewerben.
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
   Bin Mitglied ansonsten hätte ich nicht antworten können
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
   Hab mich an meinen jetzigen Gehäusen die Hand geschnitten
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
   Müsste ich hinbekommen mit Rechtschreibprogramm
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
   No problem
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
   Würde ich so oder so nicht machen 
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
   Das ist Super


----------



## darkniz (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuses bewerben.

Ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, da ich schon viele PC`s gebaut habe und meine eigenen Gehäuse immer gemoddet hab, da mir immer etwas an den Gehäuse nicht gefallen hat bzw. nicht Funktionell genug war. Für die Bilder habe ich eine Samsung S750 mit 7,2 MP. Das Verfassen eines ausführlichen Erfahrungsberichts ist auch kein Problem, da ich als Bürokaufmann schon viele Berichte verfasst habe. 

Für den Test stehen mir verschiedene Komponenten zur Verfügung, z.B. zwei ATX und ein m-ATX Mainboard, eine Radeon x1900 XT, ein Zalman CNPS 9700 LED sowie eine 5.25" Lüftersteuerung.

Testen würde ich das Gehäuse gerne, da ich schon seit längerem ein neues Gehäuse suche, mich aber noch nicht für eins entscheiden konnte. Vielleicht ist das Coolermaster Cosmos-S das Gehäuse, welches meinen Ansprüchen an ein modernes Gehäuse entspricht. In meinem jetzigen No-Name Gehäuse, welches nur eine Übergangslösung darstellt, ist auch nicht gerade viel Platz für Festplatten und lange Grafikkarten. Durch die Größe meines Gehäuses ist auch eine optimale Kühlung meiner Hardware nicht gewährleistet.

Die noch nicht erwähnten Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich auch.

MfG
Darkniz


----------



## Einstein (19. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Kurze Rede Langer Sinn,

Anforderungen erfülle ich also gerne her mit dem Ding !!

LG Einstein


----------



## DF_zwo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des Cooler Master Cosmos S bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen aktzeptiere ich, bzw. sind erfüllt....bin Mitglied, habe eine Kamera usw...

Ich will mit meinen 18 Jahren nicht sagen ich wäre der Gehäuse-Profi, habe allerdings schon mehrere gehabt (6 Stück), sodass ich hier vergleichen kann etc...

Ich will mich bewerben, weil ich dann gute Vergleiche mit dem Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 eines Freundes ziehen kann...und eben zwischen denen in meinem Besitz...

Die Vergleiche würde ich in Form von Temperaturunterschieden und Lautstärke machen, mit verschiedener Hardware:

Einmal der in der Signatur und einmal folgender:

E6300
Abit AB9
3GiB MDT DDR2 800
HD 3850


----------



## rasuma (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Abend,
ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuses bewerben.
Ich suche seit geraumer Zeit ein Gehäuse in welches ich meine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann. Als das COSMOS RC 1000 Gehäuse erschien, wollte ich meine Wasserkühlung schon da einbauen, habe aber dann gesehen, daß der COSMOS S erscheint. 
Die Komponenten, die das Gehäuse aufnehmen soll, sind:
Triple-Radiator, Pumpe, Festplattenkühler, wassergekühlte Grafikkarte und CPU, Ausgleichsbehälter, Aquero und natürlich die eigentliche Hardware.
Interessant wäre hier wirklich zu sehen, ob der COSMOS, der ja auch als Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen konzipiert wurde, hält, was er verspricht (Stabilität, Lautstärke, Vibrationen)
Mein letztes Projekt war der Einbau einer Wasserkühlung in ein Stacker 831 Gehäuse, die ähnlich aufgebaut war, allerdings mit einem Passivkühler zusätzlich an dessen Seitenwand.
Momentan dient ein großer Chieftec als Behausung meines Rechners, den ich ebenfalls selbst zusammengebaut habe.
Eine Digitalkamera besitze ich ebenfalls und ausdrücken kann ich mich auch.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich den Test für Euch machen könnte und natürlich über das Gehäuse. Und keine Angst, verkaufen tu ich es auch nicht, so eine Kühlung baut man nicht einfach jetzt auf nachher um. Die Arbeit macht man sich einmal und dann hat es sich wieder für eine ganze Zeit lang.

MfG
rasuma


----------



## HackinTosh (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
ich will das Cosmos S testen, weil auch endlich mal einen Test verfassen möchte. Hatte bis jetzt 5 Gehäuse, hab also schon so einige Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht.
Der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich mächtig und eine Digitalkamera steht mir ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

greetz
HackinTosh


----------



## B1tchkilla (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> 1. Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> 2. Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
> 3. Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...



1. ... würde ich sonst hier schreiben? 
2. ... habe ich, da ich schon einige selbst bearbeitet habe und auch jede Menge PCs für mich und Bekannte zusammenbauen durfte und dabei positive und negative Erfahrung mit Gehäusen machen konnte.
3. Als alter Pedant ist dieser Punkt für mich das geringste Problem 
4. Canon IXUS 400 inkl. 2GB Speicherkarte vorhanden.
5. Ich berichte gerne über Erfahrungen, von daher würde mir das Spaß machen.
6. ... bleibt wohl ungenutzt.
7. Wie soll ich auch testen, wenn ich es nicht mehr habe?  Ich denke dieser Punkt versteht sich von selbst. Außerdem wollen meine alten Gehäuse ohnehin eine Ablösung, daher verkaufe ich es sicher auch danach nicht.
8. ... und außerdem wird nicht geräumt und nicht gestreut!
9. siehe 7.

Mit diesen Tragegriffen wäre das Gehäuse für die nächste LAN Party mit Sicherheit auch gut zu gebrauchen. Und endlich wieder leicht erreichbare USB Ports ohne baumelnden USB Hub - super.

Warum ich?
Erfahrung ist ausreichend vorhanden und mein derzeitiges Gehäuse vermisst einen An-Taster, da ich alle meine halbwegs guten Gehäuse verkauft habe und mir selbst natürlich wieder die Reste zusammengebastelt habe. Der Kugelschreiber als Tasterdruckhilfe will also ersetzt werden. Ich habe eine Freundin, die mein altes Gehäuse noch hässlicher findet als ich und dagegen muss dringend etwas getan werden. Liebes PCGH Team, ich bitte um eure Hilfe!  Wenn ich nicht ausgewählt werde dann ... bin ich wohl einer derjenigen, die mit der Enttäuschung auch ohne Flames klarkommen.

Damit ihr euch nicht so viel Schwachfug durchlesen müßt, höre ich nun besser auf


----------



## HADES (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin,

bin zwar neu hier! Aber würde mich auch als Labor-Ratte anbieten!

1. Jo isser jetzt!
2. Jo hatter auch, zumindest zeugen viele Verletzungen davon 
3. Öhm, Ich bin der deutschen Sprache und Schrift habhaft
4. Ja das bekommt er auch noch hin.
5. Iss klar, sonst wäre die ganze Aktion fürn A....
6. Da ich selber auf solche "Entscheidungshilfen" zurückgreife, sehe ich das als eine Pflicht an.
7. JaNee is klar!
8. Dann nehme ich halt den LINKENWEG
9. Sehr feiner Zug von Euch!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Thilo, hallo Freunde

Ich würde mit Freuden beim Test dabei sein
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle - kein Problem

Bin ein alter PC-Schrauber und entsprechend schon durch alle denkbaren Höhen und Tiefen gegangen

Gruss aus der Schweiz

P.S. @Thilo - Dein einleitender "Werbepost" datiert vom 21.11.2007, 10:18


----------



## represend (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja, ich würde mich auch gerne für den Gehäusetest bewerben!
Ich bin in der 12. Klasse auf dem Gymnasium, kenn mich der deutschen Rechtschreibung gut aus und beschäftige mich mit Computern seit der 7. Klasse.
Ich baue regelmäßig pc's für Freunde (ca1ner im Monat) und hab einfach großen spaß am Computer!

Das Gehäuse entspricht erstmal optisch meinen Vorstellungen. Außerdem ist es ein gut designtes und von der Ausarbeitung perfektes Gehäuse!
Da ich selber gerne auf Usertests zurückgreife, würde ich auch gerne mal selber anderen helfen können!
(hab über e-Mail über das GehäuseThread erfahren!)

Noch ein bißchen was zu meinen Computerdaten:

AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+
MSI K8N Diamond Plus
3 GB Ram von Corsair
MSI NX7800GTX 512 mb
2x200GB Samsung(Raid0)
Windows Vista 64bit

Ich hoffe ihr werdet den richtigen auswählen 

liebe Grüße Represend


----------



## wfmb1747 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin Moin Hardware X-treme

Bin 34Jahre "alt"

Ich würde gerne das Cosmos S testen/davon berichten.
Anforderungen erfülle ich alle.


Habe in der Vergangenheit ca. 5 Gehäuse gehabt und auch für andere PC´s zusammen gesetzt bzw. gestellt.

Da ich bisher noch kein Edel-Gehäuse hatte wäre ich nicht mit vorurteilen behaftet und würde einen opjektiven Bericht verfassen.

Ich würde gerne folgende Koponenten verbauen:
E4400
8800 GT
MB P35DS3
+ sauberes Kabelmanagent 


Gruß & Frohe Ostern


----------



## asus1889 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich bei PCGH Extreme für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmo S bewerben!

Ich erfülle alle aufgelisteten Teilnahmebedingungen: Ich kann digitale Fotos mit eine Canon 10 Megapixel Cam machen und gewährleiste somit eine 1a Qualität der Aufnahmen. Meine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten sind in Sachen deutscher Rechtschreibung und auch Formulierungsgabe  mehr als zufriedenstellend.

Ich will das Gehäuse testen da es aus meiner Sicht eine sehr gute Optik (schöner Lack, sehr ansprechendes Design) aufweist und auch von der Raumaufteilung und Lüfteranordnung eine sehr gute Kühlung der Komponenten verspricht. Welche für mein SLI System (bestehend aus zwei 9600 GTs) bestens geeignet sein würde.

Nun zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen:

Ich habe schon sehr viele Gehäuse (15 -20 Stück) getestet und mit Extras wie z.B. Wasserkühlungen  bestückt.In den Gehäusen wurden immer leistungsfähige Komponenten, mit sehr viel Abwärme, verbaut. Aus diesem Grund kann ich bestens einschätzen ob das Gehäuse für aktuelle Spielesysteme geeignet ist.Zudem kann ich 13 Jahre Computerbastler-Erfahrung vorweisen, die mich dazu befähigen solch ein System optimal zusammen zu bauen und den Zusammenbau mit dem nötigen Fachwissen optimal zu dokumentieren.

Wie z.B. mein System:

 CPU: Intel                           C2D 6750 @ 3,72 GHz
Grafikkarte:                         2 x Nvidia GeForce 9600GT
Mainboard:                          GA-N650SLI-DS4L
Arbeitsspeicher:                   4GB Mushkin SP2-6400+ CL5 Kit
Betriebssystem:                   Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit

Schöne Grüße und ein frohes Osterfest

ASUS1889


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch mal.....

Seit ich ich die Coolermaster Gehäuse auf der Cebit gesehen habe, gehen sie mir nicht mehr aus dem Sinn.....

Wie an meinen Tagebüchern hier auf der PCGH Extrem zu sehen ist habe ich reichlich Erfahrung mit Gehäusen aller Art ( z.B. Aerocool, Thermaltake, YeonYang, Chieftec etc.) und besitze eine ordentliche Schreibe und eine dementsprechende Kamera.

Alle anderen Voraussetzungen werden selbstverständlich auch erfüllt.

Eine Top Hardware incl. Wasserkühlung ist vorhanden.

Schöne Grüße an die Redaktion

Michael


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Cosmos-S-Gehäuses.

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, besuche die elfte Klasse eines Gymnasiums, beschäftige mich mit PCs seit meinem siebten Lebensjahr und baue regelmäßig PCs für Freunde und bekannte zusammen seit ca. fünf Jahren. Mein momentaner Haupt-PC (habe noch Arbeits-PC, HTPC, LAN-PC und weitere zwei, die momentan nicht benutzt werden) werkelt in einem Lian-Li PC70, das ich gedämmt habe und dessen Lautstärke ich der hervorragenden Optik angepasst habe. Jedoch ist die Belüftung mit 4x80mm Lüftern nicht optimal, weshalb mein X2 4200+@2,75 dank Mugen zwar flüsterleise und im Schnitt bei 40 Grad seinen Dienst verrichtet, wohingegen die Gehäuse- temperatur meist bei über 35 Grad liegt, weshalb ich die Spannungswandler zusätzlich kühlen muss. Ich wäre gespannt, wie groß die Temperatur- unterschiede bei der hervorragenden Belüftung des Cosmos ausfallen würden; möglicherweise könnte ich dann noch weiter übertakten.

Die restlichen Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich selbsverständlich ebenfalls, nun noch mein aktuelles (leider nicht mehr ganz so aktuelles^^) System:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+@2,75Ghz
Abit AV8 3rd Eye
ATI HD3850 512MiB
2x1024MiB Samsung PC 520 3-4-4-8
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
2xHitachi 7K250 Raid0 465,7GiB
Lian-Li PC70
Be quiet! 520W
Windows XP Professional Edition 32Bit

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael Binder


----------



## jaiby (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,

Ich möchte gerne bei dem Test mitmachen.

Ich gehe in die 11. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, eines meiner besten Fächer ist Deutsch.

Schreiben kann ich, die Rechtschreibung beherrsche ich auch sehr gut 
Fotos kann ich mit einer 5 Megapixel-Kamera machen.
Ich habe ALLE meine Computer von Anfang an selbst zusammengebaut, damit habe ich vor 10 1/2 Jahren begonnen.

Ich würde gerne das Cosmos S testen, weil einerseits der Seitenlüfter meines Rebel 9 Value unrund läuft und somit extrem laut ist und andererseits bin ich seit der CeBit so fasziniert von dem Gehäuse, dass ich andauernd überlege, welche Bank ich wie am Besten ausrauben könnte, um mir das Gehäuse kaufen zu können...
Ich hoffe, dass die Kühlung auch das hält was sie verspricht, aber das wird man ja beim Test sehen.


Testkomponenten wären:

Core 2 Duo E6350 @ 3000MHz
Gigabyte P35-DS3 Rev. 1
4 x 1024 MB Team Group Team Elite 800
PNY 8800 GT 512 MB

und eventuell

Intel Celeron S 420 (oder Celeron E2100)
Biostar GF7050V-M7
1024 MB Team Group 800
(Radeon X1800 GTO)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

jaiby


----------



## neo0918 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich auch für den Test. Bin 36 Jahre alt und habe schon ein parr Rechner zusammengebaut. Zur Zeit habe ich einen Tower von Thermaltake (VA6000), den ich schon ein wenig zum einrüsten meiner Wakü umbauen mußte. In den Tower würde ich folgendes einrüsten wollen.

Abit Fatality AN8 (komplett Wasser gekühlt)
X2 3800+
3 GB Kingston Hyper X
8800GTS (Wasser gekühlt)
2x 160GB HDD´s (Wasser gekühlt)
2x DVD Multi Brenner
580W Hiper Netzteil (so umgebaut das es leise ist!)

Da ich einen Tripple Radiator und noch zusätzlich einen Konvekt-O-Matic betreibe würde mich mal interessieren ob es in den Tower passt. Die Anforderungen kann ich wohl auch erfüllen.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## LeT (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des Cosmos S bewerben.

Ich bastle seit gut 7 Jahren an PCs rum und kann mir deshalb eine gewisse Expertise zuschreiben. Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Gehäusen habe ich genug, da ich als Berater für einen recht großen Personenkreis diene.

Eine ordentliche RS sowie einen guten Stil kann ich vorweisen. (13 Jahre Schule waren an mir nicht verschwendet).

Ich bin auch in der Lage mit meiner E 400 gute Fotos zu machen.

Ein Erfahrungsbericht stellt für mich keine große Herausforderung dar, denn ich habe in den letzten 4 Jahren halbjährlich einen Bericht schreiben müssen.

Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne testen, da mir sein Vorgänger schon wahnsinnig zugesagt hat ich jedoch nicht genügend Geld für ein neues Gehäuse übrig hatte. Das Cosmos S ist eines von 3 Gehäusen die ich als elegant bezeichnen würde und somit auch in mein Zimmer stellen würde. (die beiden anderen sind Cosmos 1000 und Soprano RS100) 
Zudem wäre das Cosmos S eine willkommene Abwechslung zu meinem derzeitigem Stahlkasten, der schon seit mehr als 7 Jahren seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Da ich zudem ein Silent-Freak bin würde ich mich über das Cosmos S sehr freuen, da ich es mit Dämmmatten auskleiden kann ohne mich darum zu sorgen dass es durch den Zimmerboden rauscht.

Es wäre zudem endlich ein Gehäuse in welches ich mein E-ATX MB reinpacken könnte.

Gruß.
Le T


----------



## germanbozz (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi so ich melde mich dann auch an. Ich kann ALLE Teilnahme Bedingungen erfüllen.

Da ich Privat viele Computer verkaufe habe ich viel Hardware und viele Gehäuse zum vergleich, unter der Hardware sind auch zwei 8800 Ultras
Die aber nicht mir gehören sondern Kunden also ich bin nicht verwöhnt kann, habe aber genug Highend Hardware für den Test.

Die Fotos würde ich mit einer Casio Exilim Ex-V8 machen.



Ich würde mich sehr über den "Gewinn" freuen, und wenn ich gewinne werde ich euch nicht enttäuschen.


Gruß Germanbozz


----------



## CyberiaN70 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Allerseits,
hiermit möchte ich mich um den Coolmaster Cosmos Gehäuse test bewerben.
*
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:

* - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme seinbin ich ​- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habenMeine Langjährigen Erfahrungen im Zusammenbau meiner PC´s für mich und für andere (auch Zusammenbau von Servern ist nichts neues für mich)​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe habenDies dürfte für mich auch kein Problem sein.​- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machenDa ich 2 Digitalkamera´s mein eigen nenne ist dieser Part auch erfüllt.​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)Sehe ich auch kein Problem drin.​- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichenWürde sagen, dass Dies abhängig von dem Ergebniss ist.​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufenDa dieses Gehäuse laut Datenblatt das Ultimative Gehäuse zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist sehe ich da keinen Grund drin.​- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossenDas hoffe ich doch .​- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Ja ich will .​Da ich das Gehäuse für meinen Server nutzen will könnte ich sogar Erfahrungsberichte über einen "voll bestückten" Cosmos machen. Dazu bräuchte ich dann die Cages.

Gruß CyberiaN70


----------



## NanoLux (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,

ich wäre auch gerne einer der zwei Tester und möchte mich deshalb hiermit dafür bewerben.
Meine Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich bisher mit Chieftec-Produkten gemacht, in die ich unter Anderem auch Wasserkühlungen eingebaut habe. Der Reiz das Cosmos-S-Gehäuse zu Testen wird zum einen natürlich durch die ansprechende Optik ausgelöst, doch vielmehr möchte ich die vielen Funktionen des Gehäuses ausprobieren (und danach natürlich meine Eindrücke auch mit der Community teilen).
Aufgrund meines relativ großen Hardware-Pools und meiner Detailverliebtheit denke ich, dass ich dazu auch in der Lage bin. Eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob das Gehäuse wirklich für den Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung geeignet ist (auch mit den vorgesehen Installationsplätzen) würde ich gerne herausfinden.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und studiere jetzt im 6ten Semester Nanostrukturtechnik (Physik) an der Universität Würzburg. Meine Interessen liegen im Schwerpunkt ganz klar auf Computer-Hardware und ich lese mich seit Veröffentlichung des Cosmos-S-Gehäuses mit Begeisterung durch sämtliche Reviews die ich im Netz finde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frederik Knigge


----------



## Overlocked (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,
Zu meinen Teil bin ich schon 153 Tage in diesem Forum aktiv. Sonst nirgendwo. Ist auch schön hier Man kennt sich mittlerweile.
Erfahrungen ist die eine Sache. Aber anhand dessen, dass ich mittlerweile weiß, wie ich die Gehäuse zu bewerten habe; gute Qualität des verwendeten Marterials; keine scharfen Ecken und Kanten; sollte solide und in der Alltagstauglichkeit auch nicht durchfallen usw. sollte mir auch dies nicht fehlen.
Das ordentlich Schreiben sollte ich mittlerweile beherrschen
Digitale Fotographien sind nun auch kein Hindernis mehr Bin nun mehr im Besitz einer wunderschönen Canon.
Testbericht schreiben werde ich auch auf die Reihe bringen, denn man macht so etwas eigentlich immer im Deutschunterricht. Außerdem habe ich gute Vorbilder wie: PCGH_Oliver, StellarNor, McZonk Desweiteren habe ich auch den einen oder anderen Testbericht geschrieben-> 8800gt modden
weiterverkaufen kommt bei diesem Prachtstück nicht in Frage. Der bleibt, denn bei mir wäre dringend ein Gehäuseupdate nötig...
Zu aller  letzt: Ich würde gerne das Cosmos Storm testen, weil ich den Lesern einen guten und umfangreichen Test schreiben möchte. Neu bin ich in diesem Geschäft auch nicht mehr.  Die Anforderungen würde ich vollstens erfüllen und gerne auch ein Gehäuse neben mir stehen haben, dass nicht aus billigen Stahl gefertigt ist und bei einem falschen Blick auseinander fällt- einfach nur einmal ein Gehäuse, dass nicht 40 und abwärts kostet.

Mein Test würde einen besonderen Augenmerk auf Design, Ausstattung, Lautstärke jetzt und nach dem Umbau, Kompatibilität und Verarbeitung, legen.

Mein Basteldrang dürfte auch vor diesem Monster von Coolermaster nicht halt machen. Spannend wäre ein Vergleichstest diverser Bauarten. 

Ich hoffe eine positive und erfreuliche Nachricht endlich einmal () von euch zu erhalten.

mfg


----------



## fred00782 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmo S bewerben!
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen kann ich nur sagen: fair

Warum ich das Gehäuse testen will?
Es ist verdammt chic, hat super Funktionen und würde gerne meine Erfahrungen damit der Forengemeinde präsentieren. 

Freue mich was zu hören.

MgG


----------



## kallimero3 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

 

Moin, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmo S.

Warum ich das Gehäuse testen will?

Das Teil sieht einfach nur "scharf"  aus!

Gruß

Kallimero3


----------



## speedjunkie (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

*Was mich für diesen Lesertest qualifiziert:*
ich bin der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig, habe schon öfters Dokumentationen geschrieben mit entsprechendem Bild- bzw. Videomaterial
bin in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration
baue seit mehreren Jahren PC's für Büroanwender bis Gamer, teilweise auch Server zusammen
habe Moddingerfahrung, speziell auf gute Belüftung und Design
digitale Bilder sind auch kein Problem, da ich auch schon seit Jahren Foto's von den wirklich schicken und HighEnd PC's mache
desweiteren habe ich vor, mir ein neues System zu kaufen, welches sich in diesem Gehäuse gut machen würde
Meine Planung für das neue System sieht wie folgt aus:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
ASUS Maximus Formula
2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 Reaper HPC Edition
EVGA e-Geforce 9600GT SSC
Western Digital Raptor
und natürlich ein Leistungsstarkes Netzteil um später eine weitere Grafikkarte für SLI-Betrieb

Somit würde sich die Kombinition aus Hardware und Gehäuse sehr gut machen.

mfg speedjunkie


----------



## HonkyTonk (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallihallo,
ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster-S-Gehäuses bewerben!
Warum, das Teil ist einfach der Hammer, das hätte ich sehr gerne, sorry, is halt so!
MfG,
HonkyTonk

Mein System: 
Core 2 Duo E6600@2,4Ghz
Asus Maximus Formula
4Gb DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX                                   
Leadtek Winfast 8800 GTS 320


----------



## xmirco80 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Es wäre mal wieder eine Neue Herrausforderung meine Wasserkühlung in ein neues Gehäuse zu bauen. 
Da mein Cheftec Gehäuse schon fast Überfüllt ist, brauche ich sowiso ein neues Gehäuse.
Detailfotos zu machen habe ich auch kein Problem mit da mein 2tes Hobby die Fotografie ist und ich meine Neue EOS 400D dan gleich mal ausprobieren kann.

MFG

Mirco


----------



## Fantomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eine Position als Tester des neuen Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse.
Persönlich habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, hab allerdings anfang des Jahres Zwei PCs komplet selber zusammen gebaut wodurch ich sehr viel gelernt habe. Der eine Rechner kam in ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition und der andere in ein altes Yeon Yang YY-56XX. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte ich auch gerne das YY durch das Cosmos 1000 ersetzt aber dafür hatte ich leider nicht genug Geld. Natürlich werden alle Komponenten die ich besitze diesem Gehäuse gerecht, da wären unter anderem ein Intel Core 2 Duo e6850, ein Abit IN9 Max 32 Beast und eine Zotac 8800GTS mit 640 MB.
Für die Bilder zu machen habe ich eine Canon EOS 400D. Microsoft Word sei dank, habe ich auch einen Ordentliche Rechtschreibung.

So ich hoffe ich konnte die Juroren mit diesem Schreiben überzeugen  und würde mich sehr über einen Testplatz freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fantomas, alias Olivier Lamy


----------



## -=DatHirschi=- (20. März 2008)

*Bewerbung*

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mich eben extra für den Gehäusetest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S im Forum registriert und möchte mich hiermit auch dafür bewerben.

Mittlerweile stehe ich kurz vorm 30. Lebensjahr und kann damit auf fast 15 Jahre Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hardware zurückblicken. (Mein C64 brauchte noch kein Gehäuse ). Schreiben habe ich, soweit ich das noch weiß, in der Schule gelernt und man kann durchaus Begriffe aus der deutschen Sprache in dieser Bewerbung finden. Bilder kann ich leider nicht zeichnen, aber dafür mache ich sie mit einer Canon S1, mit der ich sonst auch meine Bilder von Messen etc. mache. Weitwinkelobjektiv habe ich auch eins da.

Gerne werde ich einen Testbericht für euch schreiben, wenn ihr mich über die näheren Kriterien aufgeklärt habt. Andere Foren kämen für mich eigentlich nur 2 in Frage und davon ist einer ein Hardware-Versender. Ich würde auf jeden Fall genügend Zeit verstreichen lassen, damit möglichst viele Leute den Testbericht bei Euch ansteuern und nicht bei der "Konkurrenz".

Um mal zum Schlußwort zu kommen...ich werde das Gehäuse weder verkaufen noch mit irgendwelchen Aufklebern verschandeln. Rechts bin ich nicht, aber ich hoffe mit dem Gehäuse auf den rechten Weg zu kommen, auch wenn der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist.

Verbleibend in freudiger Erwartung



-=DatHirschi=-


----------



## clock-king (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben weil ich Spaß daran finde solche Artikel zu verfassen und weil (ist ja klar) ich das Gehäuse behalten darf.
Ich kann ein recht aktuelles System mit einem Athlon 64 X2 5200+
und einer GeForce 8800 GT bieten.
Die Teilnahme Bedingungen kann ich alle erfüllen.
Ich habe eine Digitalkamera von Sony und bin der deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen hab ich auch schon gesammelt und kann ein solches wohl bewerten.Zu dem Punkt mit dem verkauf des Gehäuses kann ich nur sagen:Viel zuschade.

Mfg,

clock-king


----------



## rock53 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Coolermaster Cosmo S  bewerben !
Im alter von 55 und Beschäftigung mit dem PC seit 25 Jahren, habe ich
schon "etwas" Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und "fotographiere" auch beim
z.B. Gehäusewechsel das Innenleben, um mich beim basteln leichter zu tun.

Nachdem ich einen Coolermaster Stacker mein eigen nenne, mir aber
sowieso wieder einen neuen Boliden bauen will käme mir der Test gerade recht.....

Grüße

Rock53


----------



## Black-Hack (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Cosmos-S-Lesertest.
Zu den Bedingungen kann ich nur sagen: Völlig in Ordnung!
Meine Schreibe is völlig in Ordnung,d.h. für eine 2 in Deutsch reicht es.
Da ich selber schon für Freunde, Bekannte und Verwante Gehäuse gemoddet, z.T. auch ausgesucht habe, danach Wasserkühlungen und anderes eingebaut habe, bin ich in der Lage, anderen Lesern und Fans einen ausführlichen Test vorzulegen. Da ich im Moment nicht sehr viel Geld habe und daher nur ein FertigPC-Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen kann,   würde ich mich riesig über ein superchices und top-Gehäuse, wie das Coolermaster Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP freuen!
Zudem habe ich seit Weihnachten eine chice Canon, womit ich auch schon klasse Fotos machen kann...
Und weiterverkaufen kommt logischerweise nicht in Frage, wer würde das schon tun...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Gerwin Schwarz


----------



## Puet (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

der Test des Coolermaster-Cosmos  kommt genau zur rechten Zeit, da ich geplant habe demnächst einen neuen PC für mich zusammen zu schrauben. Das Gehäuse wäre der I-Punkt der Planung und Ausführung.

Ich schraube seit mehr als 15 Jahren an PC's, sowohl Neubauten als auch Aufrüstungen für Freunde und Bekannte. 
Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden und auch die Erfahrung damit, da ich seit langem Fotoamateur bin (vorher Spiegelreflexkamera).

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen besteht vollste Zustimmung.

Ich würde mich freuen, in die engere Auswahl zu kommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Puet


----------



## dars (20. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bewerbung zum Lesertest

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich, da ich schon schon einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen mir angeeignet habe. Ich habe schon mehrerer Computer selber zusammengebaut und auch schwerere Probleme alleine lösen können. Getestet kann man mit verschiedener Hardware. 
Neue und auch die vor ca. 3 Jahren. Festgehalten kann per Video und Foto. Bin gerne bereit meine Ergebnisse ordentlich zu präsentieren. Auch nach Wunsch als PowerPoint-Präsentation als Download.

Q6600,8600GT,600Watt Netzteil,
3000+,AGP 1650Pro,500Watt Netzteil
2000+,AGP 9550,300Watt Netzteil
120mm Lüfter
60mm Lüfter
40mm Lüfter

Meine E-mail ulrichbb@freenet.de
MFG


----------



## 3DGamer (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für diesen Lesertest.

Denke das ich alle Anforderungen erfülle und würde mich freuen für die Community einen Userbericht zu schreiben.


----------



## Pitchblack37 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde es gerne Testen weil es einfach nur geil aussiet und ich mal meiner Hardware was schönes gönnen will.


----------



## sanolis (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse Lesertest bewerben.

-bin extra für diesen Test dem Forum beigetreten 
-habe vor einigen Jahren das Abitur erfolgreich abgeschlossen
-habe einen Duden mit den neuen Rechtschreibregeln
-besitze ein Digitalkamera 
-schraube des öfteren an meinem Computer herum
-kann ansonsten auch in ganzen Sätzen kommunizieren

Mein System: Athlon X2 4200+,2 MB DDR Ram, Asus A8N- E, 2*DVD Laufwerk, 2* HDD Laufwerk, ATI Radeon 2900XT,


----------



## low- (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben. Ich weiß nur leider nicht, ob Minderjährige auch dazu auch befugt sind ?!
Egal dann leg ich mal los  :

Ich würde das Gehäuse sehr gerne testen, da ich bis jetzt immer nur eher qualitativ minderwertige Gehäuse ((mit 16 Jahren ist man nicht Krösus) ein No-Name Gehäuse von der CeBIT, ein Compucaseteil, im Moment ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy Edition) die Meinen nennen durfte. Außerdem hätte ich gerne mal genug Platz in meinem PC, sodass die überflüssigen Kabel, vom Netzteil, gut "verstaut" werden können.

Zu den Anforderungen:

Ich denke ich bin in der Lage realtiv gut zu schreiben( für die neuste Rechschreibung sorgt der DUDEN( Auflage 24. ).
Fotografieren sollte für mich auch keine Schwierigkeit sein.
Leider habe ich derzeit noch nie einen Lesertest geschrieben, aber ich habe schon viele gelesen und bin der Meinung zu wissen wie das geht.
Dazu habe ich schon 2 PC's selbst zusammen gebaut, wobei ich immer auf eine gute Kabelführung geachtet habe( manchmal geangs mir gut, machmal weniger gut)

MfG,

low-


----------



## belea (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich für den Coolmaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse Test bewerben.

-Computer und Fotografieren sind meine Hobbys
-Schreiben kann ich
-Erfahrung mit Gehäusen ist auch vorhanden

Es macht mir sehr viel Spaß an meinem Computer zu basteln.
Da mein altes Gehäuse schon etwas älter ist und ich mir kein 
neues in dieser Preisklasse Leisten kann, würde ich mich sehr 
freuen, wenn ich mit dem Gehäuse neue erfahrung gewinnen 
könnte und meinem Pc Kombonenten ein neues Zuhause geben 
könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Belea


----------



## marcstani (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Auch ich darf mich als langjähriger PCGH-Leser bewerben um das Gehäuse zu testen.

Cosmos-S...dann gehören die endlich scharfen Kannten meines 5 Jahre alten Gehäuses endlich der Vergangenheit an.
Kein Klappern und endlich mehr Platz für die neue Wasserkühlung.

Digitale Fotos sind mit einer schönen Canon-Camera kein Problem. Aufgrund meiner mehrjährigen Schulkarriere dürfte auch das Verfassen eines Testbeitrages kein Problem darstellen.

Also, würde mich freuen wenn ich demnächst das Cosmos-S bei mir stehen hätte und einen Artikel für euch verfassen darf.


----------



## Klafert (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

joar ich auch hab ja schon erfolgreich ne maus getestet erfahrungen mit gehäusen hab ich auch und besitzt ein coolermaster stacker (stc101) oder wie das ding heißt


----------



## o!m (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Cosmos-S bewerben. Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit eifriger Leser der Printausgabe und des Forums,
kann mich aber leider nicht wirklich damit rühmen, besonders viele Beiträge geschrieben zu haben. Der Lesertest könnte für mich der Anstoß sein, häufiger am Forenleben teilzunehmen und anderen Usern mit Erfahrungen, Ratschlägen und Ideen helfend zur Seite zu stehen. 

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
Ich bin PCGH-Mitglied -seit kurzer Zeit, habe schon diverse Rechner zusammengeschraubt - nicht nur meine, bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig - wenn auch kein Vorzeigeverbalartist, kann digitale Fotos machen und nachbearbeiten und ich würde mich freuen, die Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Gehäuse den restlichen Forennutzern zugänglich zu machen. Da mein Bruder den Vorgänger des Cosmos Tower besitzt, wäre ein direkter Vergleich naheliegend.


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben!

Ich besuche schon seit längerer Zeit ein Gymnasium und bin somit einer ordentlichen deutschen Aussprache und Schreibe fähig.  (Dieser Bewerbung zu entnehmen)

Ein Mitglied des PC Games Hardware Extreme Forums bin ich natürlich auch. 

Da ich mich schon seit mehreren Jahren intensivst mit Casemodding, Zusammenbau von Computern und Optimierung des Luftstroms und Kabelmanagement in meinem Gehäuse beschäftige, habe ich die gesuchte Erfahrung mit allerlei Gehäusen (unter anderem Thermaltake Armor Jr., Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo J und Raidmax Smilodon) und weiß, worauf es bei aktuellen Gehäusen ankommt.

Da mein heiß geliebtes Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo J nun langsam ausgedient hat und keinen Platz für ein aktuelles Mainboard im ATX-Format bietet, spiele ich schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues Gehäuse zuzulegen, wobei es mir leider an finaziellen Mitteln hapert.
Deswegen kommt mir dieser Lesertest gerade recht 

Mit Rezensionen/ Bewertungen von Produkten kenne ich mich aus, da wir dies einmal im Deutschunterricht durchgenommen hatten und ich regelmäßig bei Amazon.de für allerlei Produkte Bewertungen verfasse.

Ich besitze eine Digitalkamera mit einer Aüflösung von 7 Megapixeln und bin somit auch in der Lage digitale Fotos zu schießen.

In meinem Test werde ich hauptsächlich das "alte" Cooler Master Cosmos im Vergleich heranziehen und Neuerungen sowie Verbesserungen/Verschlechterungen, in Bezug auf Gehäusekonstruktion und Leistungswerten wie Temperatur und Lautstärke, aufgreifen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich demnächst das Cooler Master Cosmos S in meinem Zimmer stehen hätte.

Mein System:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id52128

Viel Glück den anderen Bewerbern,
MFG ModdingFreaX


----------



## Bigflut (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Leute von der Redaktion PC Games Hardware Extreme,

Will mich auch hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich weis das sich sehr viele um das Gehäuse und den damit verbundenen Test Bewerben werden oder es schon haben.Aber ich glaube das ich ein sehr guter Kandidat für den Lesertest wäre. Da ich eh im moment dabei bin mir einen komplett neuen PC zuzammen zu stellen.Mein jeziger PC ist nämlich mitlehrweile schon eine alter Hund  und hier ein paar Eckdaten zum alten PC:

CPU:                Athlon 64 3200+
Motherbord:      Asus K8V SE Delux
Arbeitsspeicher: Infineon 512 MB
Gehäuse:          Coolermaster Midi Tower
Grafik:              Nvidea GeForce 5900

Da glaub ich müsst ihr mir recht geben das es da an der Zeit für was komplett neues wird und so sollte das neue System aussehen.

CPU:                Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
Motherbord:      Asus Striker II Extreme (Nforce790i Ultra SLI)
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Twin2X2048-8888C4DF
Gehäuse:          In der Hoffnung das Coolermaster Cosmos S
Grafik:              Nvidea Geforce 9800 GTX und wenn das Geld reicht 2 Stück

und das ich CPU und GPU mit einer Wasserkühlung betreiben will und das System ein wenig Übertakten will wäre das Coolermaster Cosmos S das perfekte Gehäuse für einen Tripel Radiator da mir ein externer Radiator beim transport auf die nerven gehen würde.
Ich hoffe ich habe euch einen kleinen Einblick geben können über mein vorhaben und hoffe es wird ein erfolgreicher Lesertest.Auch wenn ich nicht Gewinne hoffe ich auf zwei gute Sieger die das Gehäuse bis an die Grenzen Testet und gute Bewertungen bei der Redaktion abliefert.Also viel erfolg auch denn anderen Berwerbern und natürlich auch der Redaktion.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Florian


----------



## Alex2201 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi, 

ich würde mich gerne für das Gehäuse bewerben.
Warum??

Da ich gerade am Aufbau eines Neuen Sytem bin und mir gerade nach und nach neue Hardware kaufe, würde so ein Schickes Neues Gehäuse natürlich perfekt dazu passen.

Da ich Monat für Monat die PCGH kaufe weiß ich worauf es ankommt, eine Gute Bewertung abzugeben und das gehäuse so zu beschreiben wie es ist 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich als Gewinner ziehen würdet

MfG Alex2201


----------



## noiz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr Liebenden,
hiermit möchte ich mich um den Coolmaster Cosmos Gehäusetest bewerben.
*
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:

* - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme seinSeit kurzem dabei​- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habenBin Fachinformatiker und habe schon mehrere Gehäuse gemoddet, Auseinandergebaut und neu zusammen geschraubt. Zur zeit bau ich mir einen schrank wo meine 5 rechner reinpassen.​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe habenSollange ich keine Romane schreiben muss, sollte das woll kein Problem sein.​- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen ich kenne keinen mehr der keinen Digicam hat.​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)Berichte zu schreiben liegt in meiner Natur.​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufenWieso sollte man sehr guten Tower verkaufen wollen???.​- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossenSchade , keine bestechungen ​- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim TesterDa freu ich mich schon besonders drauf​Wenn der Tower leide genug ist und die Festplatten nicht zu laut werden könnte ich den Tower als ServerTower einsetzten Mein Jetztiger ist einfach zu groß um unter meinen Schreibtsch zu passen.


MfG NoiZ


----------



## toulouse (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Leser-test des Coolermaster Cosmos-S Gehäuse

*Die folgenden Kriterien werden von mir erfüllt.*

1.Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

Bin Ich, auch schon was länger und immer wieder unterwegs

2.Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben

Stellt auch kein Problem dar

3.Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Denke doch das ich die habe

4.Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Das schaffe ich

5.Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse ..........

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich solch eine Erfahrung machen könnte

6.Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Kein Problem

7.Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen

Sicher nicht

8.Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Verstanden

9.Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

     


Gruß

t()uLoUsE


----------



## psei2000 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich das Coolermaster Cosmos
für ziemlich gelungen halte und ich Wert lege auf Design und Haptik von Gehäusen.
Momentan nutze ich ein Thermaltek Soprano und es wird Zeit, wieder mal etwas anderes zu testen.

Die Bedingungen habe ich gelesen und bin in der Lage sie zu erfüllen.


mfg
psei2000


----------



## SkandaloeS (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest des Gehäuses bewerben.

Die geforderten Kriterien erfülle ich.
Die deutsche Sprache sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Photos kann ich auch schiessen. Passende Hardware und Software ist vorhanden.
Einen Bericht über das getestete Produkt zu schreiben, und damit anderen Interessenten ggf. bei ihrer Entscheidung zu helfen, würde mich freuen.
Alles andere versteht sich von selbst! 

Warum gerade ich das Gehäuse testen sollte?
Nun ja.

Ich würde das Cosmos-S von mir auf Herz und Nieren getestet, was mir die Möglichkeit eröffnen würde, der Community einen ausführlichen Test zu Verfügung zu stellen.
Eher zweitrangig aber nicht ganz unwichtig: ich finde das Gehäuse optisch sehr gelungen, und könnte mir/euch eine vllt. neue, evtl. andere und bessere Meinung davon machen.

So, ich hoffe das reicht und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Bis dahin.


----------



## Ch3eky (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
Ich heiße Sven Rheindt und bin bei Pcgh EXtreme angemeldet.
Der langjährige Besuch auf dem Gymnasium hat mich im Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache gefestigt und meine Schrift gehört zu den Schönen.
Natürlich habe ich auch die Möglichkeit digital Bilder vom Gehäuse zu machen, denn was wäre ein Test ohne Bilder?
Meine Erfahrung mit Gehäusen ist  sehr gut; zudem habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei einem Freund geholfen, dessen PC zusammen zubauen, wobei mir der Umgang mit dem Armor+ sehr gut gefallen hat und sehr komfortabel war.
Das Verfassen eines Berichts ist kein Problem und zudem macht es Spaß, denn man kann seine Erfahrungen mit anderen Usern teilen und sie zum Kauf eines so wunderbaren Gehäuses animieren. Das ist auch der Grund warum gerade ich der Tester sein möchte. 
Das Coolermaster Cosmos-S ist einfach ein tolles Gehäuse -  nicht nur der Anblick, sondern auch die Daten, die natürlich von mir überprüft werden.

ICH bin einfach der PERFEKTE Tester für dieses Gehäuse.


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Ch3eky schrieb:


> ICH bin einfach der PERFEKTE Tester für dieses Gehäuse.



  Ganz schön hochgegriffen


----------



## OnkelTitus (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

bin Mitlgied auf www.silenthardware.de und würde für Euch testen ob der waagrechte Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse der optimale ist. Eine ordentliche Schreibe sollte bei Abitur vorhanden sein. Digitale Fotos werden mit einer Sony DSC W1 gemacht. Einen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben wird mir ein Vergnügen sein. Warum sollte man das Gehäuse verkaufen, wenn man es sich selber gerne leisten möchte???

Schönen Oster Sonntag an alle.

gruss OnkelTitus


----------



## butter_milch (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Lo,

auch ich würde gerne einen genaueren Blick auf das Cosmos S werfen.

Mit meinem Sharkoon Rebel9 bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden und ein Vergleich zwischen hoch- und minderwertig wäre kein Problem


----------



## Sn4k3r (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,
ich würds auch gern testen, weil ich mal in den Genuß dieses High-End Tower kommen möchte.


----------



## PeteyP (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi!

Möchte mich auch für den Test des Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP-Gehäuse bewerben.
Bin leidenschaftlicher PC-Bastler und hab schon so einige PC-Hardwarekomponenten zu einem eingeschweisten Team zusammengefügt ;D

Nur leider ist bei meinem PC das Gehäuse stets zu kurzgekommen, was ich an den anderen PC´s gemerkt habe....... 
Und da bei den zahlreichen OC-Versuchen (Q6600@3500; P35-DS3P; OCZ DDR2 800; 8800GTS (G92)@750/1850/1050) ein ordentliches Gehäuse pflicht ist, wäre es die optimale Gelegenheit....

MfG

Patrick


----------



## Thornscape (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also dann! 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester für eines der neuen Cosmos-S-Gehäuse.
Ich habe 2006 mein Abitur mit den Leistungskursen Deutsch und Englisch gemacht und denke daher, dass mein Schreibstil durchaus den Anforderungen genügen sollte.

Schon seit 386iger Zeiten bin ich begeisterter Hardware-Bastler, habe schon so einige Gehäuse in die Hände bekommen (und bearbeitet) und würde mich unheimlich freuen, wenn ich dieses Gehäuse testen dürfte.
Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit stehen mir mehrere Standard-, ein SuperPower-Gehäuse, sowie ein P182 von Antec zur Verfügung.

Die Fotoausrüstung sollte mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera (Nikon D40) auf jeden Fall ausreichen und schöne, farbenfrohe Bilder bescheren.


So dann, ich wünsche euch eine faire Verlosung und mir viel Glück! 

MfG, Thornscape


----------



## debach (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte ebenfalls am Lesertest teilnehmen.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich studiere Mathematik im vierten Semester und bin 21 Jahre alt.

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Komponenten für meinen neuen PC. Nun habe ich alles beisammen - außer das passende Gehäuse  Zunächst tendierte ich zu günstigeren Modellen wie dem Sharkoon Rebel 9 oder Cooler Master Centurion 5, die im Freundeskreis in Benutzung sind und mit denen ich schon persönliche Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Tatsächlich aber scheint kein Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse meinen Vorstellungen so recht zu entsprechen. Deshalb lese ich mich momentan durch die verfügbaren Tests der etwas edleren Gehäuse wie des Cooler Master Stacker, Lian Li PC-P80 und natürlich des Cosmos S. Viel lieber würde ich das Gehäuse allerdings selbst testen.

Im detailierten Test würde ich das Augenmerk auf Verarbeitung und vor allem Lautstärke richten (neben euren Anforderungen). Hörproben der verbauten Lüfter wären für den Leser sicherlich hilfreich. Auch ginge ich unter anderem der Frage nach, ob sich Vibrationen beim Zugriff auf einzelne oder gleichzeitig mehrere Festplatten und Laufwerke unangenehm bemerkbar machen. Mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera sollte sich das ganze dann ordentlich dokumentieren lassen.

Grüße,
debach


----------



## Aerron (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde das Gehäuse auch gerne testen!Mich intressiert der Platzangebot  in sachen  GTX karten,  der einbau von Laufwerken ohne werkzeug ,  Gehäusetemperatur  und Lautstärke im betrieb  ! 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Classisi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester des Cosmos-S. Ich bin Schüler und besuche z.Z. die 11. Klasse des Gymnasiums "Werner von Siemens Schule" in Hildesheim.
Habe Erfahrung mit Gehäusen.  Habe selber z.Z. mein 2. Gehäuse gemoddet (Sharkoon Rebel9). Was mir an einem Gehäuse wichtig ist, ist, dass es gut verarbeitet worden ist und man Hardware einfach montieren kann, sowie man es zu Moddingzwecken gut in Einzelteile zerlegen kann. Sehr wichtig ist mir, wie durchdacht die Kühlung ist. Das Design ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache, wobei mir das Design des Cosmos-S sehr gut gefällt.

Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, werde ich das Gehäuse testen und besonderen Wert auf die vorher genannten Schwerpunkte legen. Außerdem würde ich den Test in dem Computerforum www.modernboard.de veröffentlichen in dem dort von mir erstellten "Selfmade Review Thread".
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Classisi


----------



## VirusSXR (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion, hallo Thilo.

Ich möchte mich auf dieses wunderbare Gehäuse bewerben, das mit so vielen neuen Innovationen ausgestattet ist.

Zu mir: Ich arbeite viel mit Hardware weil ich in einem PC-Shop arbeite und deshalb auch gerne mal ein Gehäuse testen möchte. Da ich auch nicht viel Geld zur verfügung habe, würde ich mich freuen mal ein neues Gehäuse für zu Hause zu haben. Habe viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet vom testen von Hardware und deshalb würde ich einen guten Bewerber abgeben.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## BIRNE (23. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest*


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auf der Internetwebseite www.pcgh.de wurde ich auf einen Lesertest der PC Games Hardware Extreme aufmerksam. Dabei gibt es eines von zwei Coolermaster Cosmos S Gehäuse zu gewinnen, welches man anschließend auf Herz und Nieren testen darf.

Dieser Test wäre eine ideale Abwechslung für mich, doch sind einige Teilnahmebedingungen zu beachten, die ich aber alle erfülle, d.h. ich bin Mitglied bei PCGHX, habe Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, kann ordentlich Schreiben und digitale Fotos anfertigen und ich bin gewollt, einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht für PCGHX zu schreiben. 

In meinem Bericht würde ich das Cosmos S gegen mein Thermaltake Soprane in folgenden Kategorien antreten lassen:
-       Einbau von Komponenten (kompliziert oder leicht?)
-    Größe und Gewicht
-    Design (Casemodding?)
-    Technische Daten (Verarbeitung, Highlights, Umfang, Wieviel passt rein?)
-    Temperaturen (Idle und Load)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu einem glücklichen Tester erwählt werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



BIRNE


----------



## braini86 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo pcgh extreme team,

ich möchte mich auch zum lesertest für das cosmos s bewerben. mein altes Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ05S wäre ein gutes gehäuse zum vergleichen. erfahrung mit gehäusen habe ich recht gute, von extrabilligen über uralte bis zu teuren edelgehäusen, da ich für viele bekannte und freunde schon PCs zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut habe.
im neuen case würde sich meine hardware sicher sehr wohl fühlen. außerdem könnte ich ihr dann endlich eine wasserkühlung spendieren, in meinem case ist das platztechnisch nicht möglich. meine fotografierkünste sollten reichen. schreiben kann ich auch, meistens sogar fehlerfrei 

grüßle und frohe ostern!


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich um den Test zum Coolermaster Cosmos-S Gehäuse bewerben. Ich bin der aktuellen deutschen Rechtschreibung machtig und kann natürlich auch digitale Bilder machen. Erfahrung mit Gehäusen hab ich meiner Meinung nach genug, denn ich habe schon an die 20 PCs für Freunde zusammengebaut (alle mit unterschiedlichen Gehäusen mit verschiedenster Qualität [geflucht habe ich auch bei manchen]) Mitglied bei PCGHX bin ich natürlich auch sonst könnte ich das hier auch nicht schreiben. Ich möchte das Gehäuse testen, weil mich die Funktionen die das Cosmos-S hat sehr interessieren. Ausserdem könnte ich es auch mit dem neuen Thermaltake Xaser V vergleichen (obwohl: schlimmer als ein MS-Tech Gehäuse kann gar nichts sein). Ich werde mich bemühen auf alle wünsche der Leser oder der Redakteure einzugehen!


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Hassloch in der Pfalz und mache momentan mein Fachabitur Informatik und bin der aktuellen deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Mein größtes Hobby, von dem ich mir erhoffe, dass ich es zum Beruf machen kann, ist Computer-Hardware und Overclocking. Ich habe momentan drei Rechner, davon zwei mit Wasserkühlung, einer wurde mir mit freundlicher Hilfe von Michael Schnetzer vor ca. zwei Jahren umgebaut (vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle).
Durch das viele Umbauen und Modifizieren von Gehäusen verfüge ich über ein umfangreiches Wissen- auch was Gehäuse anbelangt- und habe in letzter Zeit sehr viele Systeme für Freunde, Bekannte und Familienmitglieder aufgebaut. Ausserdem durfte ich in meiner dreijährigen Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker viele Rechner  zusammenbauen und testen sowie Fehler beheben.


Demnächst steht ein kompletter Neukauf eines Systems an und als ehemaliger Moderator bei Hardwareluxx und langjähriger Leser der PC Games Hardware weiß ich, wo die Schwerpunkte bei Testberichten, vor allem bei einem Gehäuse, sind. Ich würde gerne meinen Teil zu diesem Lesertest beitragen. Ein Vorteil dabei wäre die umfassende Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und die Möglichkeit, direkte Vergleiche zu anderen Gehäusen zu ziehen. Verschiedene Testhardware wäre ebenso vorhanden wie diverse Lüfter, Lüftersteuerungen, Netzteile und Wasserkühlungen. Gerade dieses Gehäuse ist aufgrund seiner vielzähligen Einsatzmöglichkeiten bezüglich Luft- und Wasserkühlungen sehr interessant. Zur Dokumentation stehen mir mehrere Digitalkameras der neuesten Generation wie auch eine Videokamera zur Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies hier sind Privatbilder und keine repräsentativen Bilder, ich bitte dies zu beachten! Die größere Wasserkühlung liegt aufgrund des ausstehenden Neukaufs auf Eis.


Mit lieben Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## Wico (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

HI PCGH Team.
[FONT=&quot]Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auf den Lesertest des Cosmos S!!

Bin 37 Jahre ALT und gehe immer noch gerne auf Lan-Party´s.
Da mein neues Mainboard ein tolles zu Hause bekommen soll bewerbe ich mich nun.
Habe mir ein Asus StrikerII Formula gekauft und warte auf die CPU" Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300", die soll diese oder nächste Woche da sein FREU....
In dem Gehäuse sollen  2X WD Raptor als raid und 2X "normale" HDD´s, RAM OCZ 4096MB KIT PC2-6400U ReaperX HPC und SLI GF 7900GTO.

Obwohl ich Bedenken an dem Gehäuse habe bewerbe ich mich[/FONT]Trotzdem.[FONT=&quot]
zb. NT [/FONT][FONT=&quot]unten.

MFG WICO[/FONT]

www.K-Wico.de


```
[URL="http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/88.84.143.207:28950/"][IMG]http://cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/88.84.143.207:28950/b_560x95.png[/IMG][/URL]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FOX2003 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bin IT- Systemelektroniker und arbeite im PC-Service bei einem großen EP Händler.
Durch meine Tätigkeit habe ich die Möglichkeit PCs zu planen und nach Auftragserteilung auch zu bauen.
Dabei lege ich auch großen Wert auf gute und sehr gute Gehäuse, obwohl dort meistens versucht wird Kosten einzusparen.
Die letzten großen Projekte waren ein Gamer PC in einem Viper I Gehäuse und ein PC in einem Sidewinder  Gehäuse.
Auch habe ich aus sehr einfachen und preiswerten PC- Gehäusen super Moddinggehäuse gebaut. So zum Beispiel selbst Seitenfester eingesägt, Gehäuse innenlackiert, UV- Röhren
montiert, kleine Spots eingebaut und viele andere Dinge.
Es macht Spaß, wenn man schon am Gehäuse sieht, das das Innenleben etwas Besonderes ist.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich.
In der Lage digitale Fotos zu machen bin ich auch, in unserem Haushalt sind eine Sony, eine Samsung und eine Casio Digicam, was die eine nicht kann, kann die andere.
Warum möchte ich gern dieses Gehäuse testen?
Ich habe das Gehäuse vor ca. 3 Wochen auf der Cebit in Hannover am Stand von Cooler Master gesehen und war sofort begeistert davon. Leider war dort so ein Gedränge, das ich mir viele Details gar nicht ansehen konnte, deshalb würde ich gern live und in Farbe, gerade dieses geile Gehäuse testen und einen ausführlichen Bericht dazu abliefern.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich berücksichtigen würdet.


----------



## Duesilein (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Test des Gehäuses zur Verfügung stellen.
Mitglied, wenn auch eher "stilles und geniessendes", bin ich, Gehäuse habe ich schon einige, leider bisher nur Nonames, gehabt.
Das mit dem Schreiben und dem Knipsen sollte auch klappen.
Das "weitere" in der Ausschreibung ist vollkommen klar und braucht nicht ausdiskutiert zu werden...

Ich sollte eines der Gehäuse testen, damit ich feststellen kann, ob Marke wirklich Noname in den Schatten stellt...

Nun denn, genug geschrieben...

Allen die teilnehmen wünsche ich noch viel Glück, ciao


Duesilein


----------



## Homer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

mit Freude nehme ich mit dieser Bewerbung am Lesertest teil.
Da ich sehr an neuer Hardware interessiert bin, stöbere ich oft im Internet und Zeitungen nach neuen Tests.
Ich befasse mich jetzt mit Hardware intensiv seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren und die Entscheidung, welches Gehäuse ich mir als nächstes zulege, fällt mir immer sehr schwierig,
mich würde es freuen, wenn ich Menschen, die Entscheidung, welches Gehäuse sie nehmen sollen, etwas leichter machen kann.
Ich schätze meine Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen als gut ein, da ich vor und nach dem Kauf eines Gehäuses auf Details achte.
Das Gehäuse, das ich derzeit besitze, ist eine Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition.
Die Vorzüge, die ich bei diesen Test bieten kann sind:
- eine passiv gekühlte XFX 7950 gt, da die Temperatur sehr stark von der Gehäusebelüftung abhängig ist,
- dazu kommt noch eine Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, der durch seine Form und Größe nicht in jedes Gehäuse passt,
- als Netzteil kommt ein BeQuiet Straight Power zu Einsatz.
Außerdem gehe ich oft auf LANs und kann so mit die Stabilität und das Gewicht des Gehäuses gut testen.
Zur Zeit bin ich am überlegen, mir eine Wasserkühlung anzuschaffen und diese dann in das Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse einzubauen.
Fotos stellen für mich kein Problem da.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Homer


----------



## exa (24. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX Team, 

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich zum Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos S bewerben.
Die Vorraussetzungen werden erfüllt, ich bin inzwischen seit 3 Monaten Mitglied bei PCGHX. Über eine ordentliche Schreibe verfüge ich, genauso wie über eine potente Digitalkamera. Auch in Sachen Gehäuse bin ich schon herumgekommen; AT bis hin zu ATX Gehäusen der Art Desktop und Midi sowie Mini habe ich schon unter den Händen gehabt. Vergleichen könnte ich direkt mit einem Chieftec CS-601 sowie Coolermaster RC-690. Auch habe ich in diesem Forum schon einen Lesertest für die G9 gemacht, welcher gut ankam.

Würde mich freuen, 

MfG

exa


----------



## DeltaSixTwo (25. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,

Hiermit möchte Ich mich für den Lesertest des Cosmos S bewerben.
Ich bin ein 17 jähriger Gymnasiast und habe somit viel Zeit um PC's zu bauen und Berichte schreiben  . Leider meistens für andere statt für mich selbst, da mir einfach das nötige Kleingeld für einen High-End Rechner fehlt. Aber an PC's rumzuschrauben und diese aufzurüsten macht einfach einen heiden Spaß und deshalb bau ich die PC's gerne für Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte, auch wenn für mich nichts dabei rausspringt.
Ja was kann ich noch über mich sagen?
Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen. 
Das erste mal hab ich nen Amiga mit anderthalb Jahren bedient und mit 7 Jahren hab ich meine erste Aufrüstung an meinem zweiten PC erfolgreich (zwar mit Hilfe) über die Bühne gebracht.
Aber wie gesagt aktuelle High-End Harware hab ich nicht, was aber keine großen Schwierigkeiten bedeuten sollte, da es ja schließlich um einen Gehäusetest geht mit Kriterien wie Luftdurchsatz oder Benutzerfreundlichkeit und nicht um 3D-Mark Ergebnisse vermute ich einfach mal.

Würd mich freuen für euch einen Bericht zu schreiben.
MfG

DeltaSixTwo


----------



## Fricko (25. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo X-PCGH,

ich würde mich auch gern für den Lesertest des CM Cosmos S bewerben!
Hab meine Wasserkühlung aus dem Stacker ausgebaut und rumliegen, diese würde ich dann in das Cosmos einbauen und auf Herz und Nieren testen!


----------



## DerFetzer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Coolermaster Cosmos-S.
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und Schüler am Roman-Herzog-Gymnasium Schmölln.

Warum ich der Richtige bin für den Test?

Ich habe schon sehr viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gemacht und weiß worauf es bei einem guten Gehäuse ankommt, 
da ich schon viele verschiedene Gehäuse bei Bekannten und Freunden und natürlich auch bei mir selbst verbaut habe.
Zur Zeit besitze ich ein AeroCool ExtremeEngine 3T. Da ich aber einen Scythe Mugen als CPU-Kühler besitze musste ich den Seitenlüfter entfernen, da das Gehäuse doch realtiv klein ist.
Das ist aber auf die Dauer keine Lösung!
Doch mir fehlt einfach das Geld ein High-Tech-Gehäuse zu kaufen.
Ich übertakte meinen Rechner und deswegen ist mir eine gute Gehäusebelüftung sehr wichtig, welche bei dem Cosmos-S auf jeden Fall gegeben ist. 
Ein Vergleich mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse bietet sich somit sehr gut an.

Weiterhin erfülle ich alle Voraussetzungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
     Bin ich.
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
     Hab ich.(s.o)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
     Ist meiner Meinung nach auch gegeben.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
     Ich bin Besitzer einer Fujifilm S8000 fd
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
     Ich lese die PCGH schon seit fast genau 3 Jahren und weiß wie ein guter
     Bericht auszusehen hat.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse testen dürfte!

MfG 
Der Fetzer


----------



## chillkroete (25. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest des Cosmos bewerben.
Ich bin als leidenschaftlicher Wasserkühler aktives Mitglied in verschiedenen Hardware-Foren (Meisterkuehler, Effizienzgurus u.a.) und habe persönlich einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen sämtlicher Preisklassen (z.B. Silentmaxx ST-11, Lian Li v1200b) sammeln können. Im Schreiben von Artikeln habe ich insofern Erfahrung, dass ich meinen letzten großen Umbau (Lian Li V1200B) in Form eines - natürlich bebilderten - Projekttagebuchs bei Meisterkuehler.de vorgestellt habe.
Ich hoffe durch meine Erfahrung mit hochwertigen Gehäusen eine gewisse Objektivität in den Artikel bringen zu können.

Falls es jemanden interessiert gibt's hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Umbau (ist übrigens alles echte Handarbeit, nichts wurde maschinell bearbeitet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
chillkroete


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eines von zwei Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäusen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.


Ja klar, auf geht´s



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> I
> Ihr kennt das  Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP nicht?


Nein, ich kenne es noch nicht aber ich würde gerne dieses Gehäuse für euch testen und meine Erfahrungen mit der Community teilen.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


Das bin ich 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben


Die habe ich auch


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


ordendliche Schreibe ist vorhanden


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


Kein Problem, ich hab mehrere Digitalkameras zur Auswahl.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)


Das würde ich liebend gern machen.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen


Ich bin in keinen anderen Forum Mitglied, darum würde mein Erfahrungsbericht PCGHX exklusiv bleiben 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen


Ich habe kein Problem damit


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


Schade, aber fair...


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester


Sehr schön, ich bin nämlich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer schicken Behausung für meine Computerinnereien.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte macht Angaben [...] warum ausgerechnet ihr das Coolermaster Cosmos S testen wollt.


Weil ich pingelig, gewissenhaft und objektiv bin.


schöne Grüße Rain


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Der Bewerbungszeitraum ist vorrüber. Wir werden nun in stundenlanger Diskussion die beiden Gewinner ermitteln. Stay tuned!


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos-S-Gehäuse: Jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wir haben den Zufallsgenerator sprechen lassen und sichergestellt, dass die ausgelosten Bewerber auch fähig sind, den Lesertest zu verfassen.

Die (hoffentlich) glücklichen Gewinner sind *trommelwirbel*:

MiNtriX und mayo.

Da zu 75 Prozent der Zufall entschieden hat, brauchen alle anderen nicht böse zu sein und sich Vorwürfe zu machen. Die nächsten beiden Lesertests haben wir bereits in der Pipeline. In folgenden Threads könnt Ihr erneut Euer Glück auf die Probe stellen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=12620
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=12622


----------

